# 29g blackwater biotope- acuario de rio *****



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im going right now to wash the sand!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Scape looks very nice


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks  i just hope i can do the same thing again after i switch substrates


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know, I have the same problem. I think you will come up with something pretty close. Use the photo as a guide.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I think it's going to look good!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks brad  me too


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to do something similar in my 29. I have the correct fish for an amazon biotope. I just don't want to get rid of my plants. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I probably will end up doing it, but it will be a while. All the driftwood I see is expensive and I'm sort of low on funds at the moment.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

justgo to the local creek. i found mine


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hardscape = Amazing


You're entering this into the AGA contest, right?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you got that right jake! this one will be easy to make look great! * knock on wood* i dont have to worry about plants. i cant wait.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> justgo to the local creek. i found mine


Do you have to do anything to the wood first? I thought about going to the lake and getting some driftwood locally, but I think I read your supposed to boil it and I don't have a way to boil anything that big. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i soak it, then empty, soak with bleach, scrub, soak again. then its safe, but floating can be a problem sometimes. but this time most of them are already water soaked


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I was just going to warn you... The AGA judges are real picky about biotopes with wrong species. So watch yourself!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay, thanks for the tip! do any of the species i have listed mess it up?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

The hardscape is looking nice ! Can't wait for when it's actually setup 



orchidman said:


> i'm thinking indian almond leaves, because i cant think of any others.


Hmm, i've seen/heard of people using dried Oak leaves in the same fashion as IALs to create a leaf litter bottom, and for the tannin colored water effect.. but i'm not sure if Oak leaves are found in this biotope ?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

not sure indian almond leaves are found in this biotope either. good point! anybody have ideas? i'd love to have a leaf litter in this tank!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I would say it depends. lol If you go to this link http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_rio_sucasari.htm or this link http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm They will give some examples. Without looking I can't personally say that a cardinal tetra and an angel fish are in the same water. Nor the otos and the bn. They might say, you shouldn't have used an albino bn. Who knows what the judges are thinking. I did look through every years biotope contest entries and this one judge on there was very critical about things. 

I would say the cardinals and angels are ok and a regular bn. I don't know about the oto though. I'll read up some and try to help you figure it out.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I don't think they would care if it was oak leaves.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks alot brad! thats helps alot! im going to bed now, but i'll read the links tomorrow. i might not do a BN pleco at all then. it depends i guess. i kind of wanted otos, because they help with some algae. maybe i'll just get a larger school of the cardinals and nix the otos and the pleco, unless i can find a regular BN pleco. 

i remember jake saying that the one judge didnt like albino fish, another good call. thanks alot guys!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> I don't think they would care if it was oak leaves.


you dont? would they care if it was IAL? i just want some kind of leaf litter.thats all


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

If you go to this link http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm I just looked through the fish and every fish that you wanted is on the list. bn pleco, oto, angel and cardinal, so your good to go. 

Also, I read alot of comments from the judges on the biotopes for every tank and every year. All the people used oak leaves. So you are ok to do so, but I would not use indian almond leaves because they come from another continent. Unless you break them up into pieces so they can't tell what they are and you don't mention them as such. lol


Here is their profile. Send'em a message and they might have one for sale. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/toddnbecka.html


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I got my regular bn pleco from a user on here toddnbecka. Look them up they might still have some. great seller and great fish.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Biotope doesn't mean that the actual hardscape materials came from habitat in question. It really wouldn't be cool if aquarium keepers decimated natural environments just to recreate them at home.

For an accurate biotope, plants and fish should be correct for your area + habitat, but your materials just need to resemble what's actually found there. Either Indian or oak leaves would be fine.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks so much brad! you are helping me so much here  



kuni said:


> Biotope doesn't mean that the actual hardscape materials came from habitat in question. It really wouldn't be cool if aquarium keepers decimated natural environments just to recreate them at home.
> 
> For an accurate biotope, plants and fish should be correct for your area + habitat, but your materials just need to resemble what's actually found there. Either Indian or oak leaves would be fine.


okay, thanks alot  that makes me not have to worry about getting the correct leaves and such. woohoo! i'll just use IAL and break them up. 

thanks guys. i didnt end up washing sand yesterday, but i'll go and try to get it done right now. lol!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i am picking up all my fish from rachel. and im not sure if she has regular BN plecos. if she does, i'll get one, if not, i'd rather not ship them.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> If you go to this link http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm I just looked through the fish and every fish that you wanted is on the list. bn pleco, oto, angel and cardinal, so your good to go.
> 
> Also, I read alot of comments from the judges on the biotopes for every tank and every year. All the people used oak leaves. So you are ok to do so, but I would not use indian almond leaves because they come from another continent. Unless you break them up into pieces so they can't tell what they are and you don't mention them as such. lol
> 
> ...


that link is the same as the one you gave in an earlier post. i opened both and they are exactly the same. and they both dont have otos or BN pleco. maybe you got the wrong link by accident in this post.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> that link is the same as the one you gave in an earlier post. i opened both and they are exactly the same. and they both dont have otos or BN pleco. maybe you got the wrong link by accident in this post.


Scroll down about half way. You'll see

ECOSYSTEMS: 
Rio ***** 

WATER:
pH: 4.5-6.5, 0-4 dH, 81-86 F (27-30 C)

TANK:
Furnish the tank with bog wood and a dark, fine gravel substrate. 
There can be subdued lighting and still water. 
Peat filtration is recommended. 

PLANTS:
Sword plants, Heteranthera, Ceratophyllum, Vallisneria, Cabomba

FISH:
Discus, Angelfish, Dwarf Cichlids, Tetras, Hatchetfish, Corydoras, Farlowella, Loricarids. 

If you click on the link for the Loricarids, you'll both bn pleco and otocinclus listed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Also, if you go the AGA contest website and look at the biotopes, then look at the tanks that mimic south american stuff, they all used oak leaves. That's the only reason I suggested that. I didn't see any that used IAL. I'm not saying you can't, but I wouldn't do it, simply because I want you to win. lol

Here is the link to the website http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011.cgi


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks alot!!! i really appreciate it.

i need to find oak leaves somewhere. the oak trees here will not lose their leaves before the deadline.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Maybe if you go break of a branch now or pick off the leaves and put them in a bag or something you'll have time. I don't know..... just an idea.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

washed the sand. a little lighter even when wet than last time. but it should be fine. especially with leaves

would they dry correctly? anyone have experience with this? anything i have to do to get them to sink?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Any progress today?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nope. Had a lazy day today. The filter I still seeding. I'm leaving Friday for camping. And I can't decide wether I should set it up before I leave or after I get back. The filter is fully seeded by now. Sand Is washed. Wood is ready. I just née to trim the stump a tiny bit. 

I'm going to get a branch from the neighbor oak tree to let dry. Do the leaves float?

Th heater is in the mail


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Oak leaves will float for a little bit. But will eventually sink, usually within 24 hours or less.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

How did I miss this Bob? You should have informed me about your new journal. I am disappointed, I thought we were a team! :icon_cry:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

theres no I in team, bob.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> theres no I in team, bob.


Luckily I'm a team player, and took one for the team... I subscribed. 

We'll see if it stays that way, my feelings are deeply hurt Bob. :icon_frow

Serious note though, three pages and the only pic posted is the one you showed in your other journal? You are slacking!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

You should put a pair of dwarf cichlids in there instead of the Angle fish. They seen a little large to me for the tank. I love biotopes.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

RipariumGuy said:


> Oak leaves will float for a little bit. But will eventually sink, usually within 24 hours or less.


thanks for the info!



Bahugo said:


> How did I miss this Bob? You should have informed me about your new journal. I am disappointed, I thought we were a team! :icon_cry:


i told you guys in my 10g journal!



nonconductive said:


> theres no I in team, bob.


there is in win! :biggrin: rofl



Bahugo said:


> Luckily I'm a team player, and took one for the team... I subscribed.
> 
> We'll see if it stays that way, my feelings are deeply hurt Bob. :icon_frow
> 
> Serious note though, three pages and the only pic posted is the one you showed in your other journal? You are slacking!


i dont have anything you photograph. you want pictures of sand in a bucket, driftwood sitting in a pile, and an empty tank. 

cool pictures aye?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

karatekid14 said:


> You should put a pair of dwarf cichlids in there instead of the Angle fish. They seen a little large to me for the tank. I love biotopes.


i like the elegance they have.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im doing the hardscape now ( only scape) i got an oak branch from the neighbors tree (shh) and im letting the leaves dry. 

wish me luck!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AAHHH!!!! i dont have dechlorinator!!! what should i do? im leaving tomorrow and really want this to be setup before i leave. should i just do the hardscape and then fill it when i get home? or is there some kind of home remedy i can do? ideas? its too late to go to the LFS


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

orchidman said:


> AAHHH!!!! i dont have dechlorinator!!! what should i do? im leaving tomorrow and really want this to be setup before i leave. should i just do the hardscape and then fill it when i get home? or is there some kind of home remedy i can do? ideas? its too late to go to the LFS


 
Just fill it up.  :bounce:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

but when i put the filter on,. wont it kill all the healthy bacteria that took forever to seed?

fish wont go in for a while, so im not worried about that.


like the stump craig?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

orchidman said:


> but when i put the filter on,. wont it kill all the healthy bacteria that took forever to seed?
> 
> fish wont go in for a while, so im not worried about that.
> 
> ...


don't think I would worry about it too much IMO. 

Craig


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. Please don't make us wait on oak leaves to see any pics. lol


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yeah need more pics.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ill get pics after i do the hardscape, then ill get more after i fill it. 

you really wouldnt worry about dechlorinating the water?? its not well water... i dont dechlor on top ups but on WCs i do.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

For a once a time fill I wouldn't not like you have any fish to worry about in the tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

but the bacteria wont care?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

The bacteria won't care, don't expect them to send you Wish You Were Here cards or do laundry for you while you are out camping either.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i meant they wont care about the chlorine. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here are the dry pics.









with the hood on


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

It's looking great, can't wait to see updated pics.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! looking at these pics, it seems like the driftwood crossing like that so many times looks fake. what do you guys think?

i kind of like how it looked in the very first picture of this thread. i wouldnt replicate that again though..


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> thanks! looking at these pics, it seems like the driftwood crossing like that so many times looks fake. what do you guys think?
> 
> i kind of like how it looked in the very first picture of this thread. i wouldnt replicate that again though..


I agree with you. I would play around with the arrangement some. And go ahead and add a black background. That in itself could change things alot.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, mess around the scape a little. You'll like it all the more. A black background will help.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

It will get a black background. I'm trying to decide what kind. How hard is it to paint it without moving it?'I don't want one from an LFS because water gets between it and it's a major pain in the butt




You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I'll take the very front stick and move it so it's not as angled up and it will go from the front right to the left side in front of the stump. the smallest stick there in the front I will just decrease the angel a bit


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You could get one of those small rollers and roll it on if you have a few inches. I'm almost thinking if you'd move one of the back sticks, it'd be better looking.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i think it looks awesome!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Imma make som slaw and then I'll go fix and fill it. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Adjusted it and now in really happy with it. Im gonna fill it now


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

orchidman said:


> Adjusted it and now in really happy with it. Im gonna fill it now
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


 

This post is missing something.... I wonder what it is... Oh, yes! PICTURES!?!? :eek5:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Just filled it and most of the wood sticks are floating ( idk why when they were soaking they sunk by themselves immediately. They have been outside without water for a few days. Are they just not waterlogged anymore?

I'm so sad! 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Just filled it and most of the wood sticks are floating ( idk why when they were soaking they sunk by themselves immediately. They have been outside without water for a few days. Are they just not waterlogged anymore?
> 
> I'm so sad!
> 
> ...


I just drill mine into a piece of slate to keep them down if they don't want to sink, also makes it more stable if they are smaller pieces.

I would take the piece that is going left and flip it and put it on the left side by the stump and all the branches would form a like tree canopy affect. If you plan on planting the tank too it would look really cool covered in moss.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the deal. 

Got it don't with skewers and rocks. But I can't get a picture because we were supposed to leave 1:30. An my moms mad. So after I get home Tuesday you'll get pics

Cya 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

finally back! everything looks pretty good. i added the heater today. the filter is still running. fully seeded. but the wood has some white fungus on it, like all new wood does. do you think it will go away by itself?

im ready to add fish now. unless im missing something. im just a little nervous that i put _chlorinated_ water in it. i put the water in 5 days ago. do you think it dissipated yet? safe for fish?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here is the picture as promised!









the wood has that little white fuzzy stuff. and there are some mosquito larvae, but the fish will eat those just fine.

im going monday to pick up fish from rachel! im getting a pair of angels, 6 otos, and a Bn pleco. she doesnt have any cardinals as of now. but i may get some nerites for a different tank. 

i found a LFS today!!!  well my mom did, i wasnt with her, but she said it was nice. its called paxton aquarium and pet shop. so i might get cardinals there, she said everything looks clean. but ill decide when i get there wether i wanna trust them or not. hopefully its nice. 

what kind of chlorinator you think? if i can find seachem prime ill get that.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

tank looks great!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! im going monday to rachel's to get some fishies!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like it. You going to put a background on there?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> im just a little nervous that i put _chlorinated_ water in it. i put the water in 5 days ago. do you think it dissipated yet? safe for fish?


put some water conditioner in there and it will be fine right away


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure I like the X layout of the sticks, but putting a background on it like Brad suggested might help that.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes there will be a background im going to paint it black

idk, i might rearrange a bit when the wood finally become water logged again. and the rocks will not be there anymore. idk how i can explain it, but it looks alot more linear when i lok at the picture. when i add the leaves it may soften up a bit. and the fish may help too. idk. it looks better in person, so idk how to explain it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what do you think of rummynose tetras ( 6) instead of the cardinal tetras? because i cant get cardinals anywhere, unless i wait


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> what do you think of rummynose tetras ( 6) instead of the cardinal tetras? because i cant get cardinals anywhere, unless i wait


If you like rummys then I guess, but if you really want cardinals, then wait. I would even be willing to get you some and ship them to you if you'd like. My lfs always has them.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like rummys alot too  they are about neck and neck. but i wasnt sure if the rummys would be too big.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Rummys do seem to be kind of big. At least the ones I've seen. They are pretty long and they seem to be pretty active. I don't know. There are all kinds of cool looking tetras though, besides cardinals and rummys.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

One thing I just thought of. Are you still planning on the contest? If so, it appears that if you want to do a biotope, you have to be extremely specific. Meaning, you can't just say blackwater amazon. I think you have to actually pick a specific place like rio *****, rio orinoco, or some other place and only use what is found there. So that could determine your stocking if your trying to go for that. Otherwise, you can say screw it and just enter in the other categories. Just a heads up from what I have noticed. I originally thought you could just say south america blackwater or whatever, but I don't think you can do that for the contest.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, i thought i would be able to just say south am. blackwater stream or biotope or something. ill look into it some more, thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i also wnat the water to be more dark. more tannins. would the leaves add to that darkness?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm

this says the habitat is rio *****. this is the one i will go with. what would a cool title name be?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Not sure about a name, but I'm pretty sure the leaves will color the water.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay 

if anyone else has name ideas, let me know!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The leaves and driftwood will definitely add some tannins. If that isn't enough for ya, buy/make some black water extract to add to the water.


Names... Hmmm.... Why not use some spanish in the name? (South American biotope, South American name?)


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

acuario rio *****


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That sounds cool! But would it be acuario de rio *****? I never took spanish though. Just guessing by the way it sounds. Hopefully dimwit who knows spanish could tell me?

Thanks guys. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone know if rummynose tetras are consistent with the biotope?


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I jut checked the mongabay link I've been goin off of and under the characins it Lists rummynose 

Anyone have any reason why the rummynose would be a bad idea?


You can call me Bob


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

According to Wiki, the Rummy-Nose Tetra is found in the Rio ***** river basin. So, you are good!

El Rio ***** Acuario(?)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool! How big do they get?


You can call me Bob


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

RipariumGuy said:


> According to Wiki, the Rummy-Nose Tetra is found in the Rio ***** river basin. So, you are good!
> 
> El Rio ***** Acuario(?)


Yes, and no reason you shouldn't do rummy nose, they are awesome!

I prefer the sound of acuario first with rio ***** after.

I took spanish but that was over 10 years ago. But the wonders of the internet would indicate either
Acuario del Rio ***** or Acuario de Rio ***** would work.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like acuario de rio *****  thanks for helping with a name? As long as rummynose aren't too big I'll get them!


You can call me Bob


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Cool! How big do they get?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


around 2 inches, so with a 29 you could easily stock a school of 12-14 I'd say.

You could do 10 and combine them with a bottom feeder from that region. I dunno if there are any cories that live there but they are pretty cute.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice. but dont ya think it will be a little crowded once i have the angels?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I have 9 cardinals (jumbo bigger cardinals), 1 angel, 1 bn pleco, 2 bolivian rams and 6 hatchet fish in my 29, so I think you'll be ok. The only thing is since you don't have any plants, your going to really have to stay on top of the water changes.

I think the rummynose will be fine as well. Everything I've read says 2 inches, like Kamakzi said. The reason I said something earlier is because the ones at my fish store are bigger. Then again my cardinals are bigger than normal too. Maybe they get their fish on steroids or something at my fish store. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

holy wow! thats alot of fish! i will have an AC 30 on the tank. i can add a whisper 20 too, if yall think its needed


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> holy wow! thats alot of fish! i will have an AC 30 on the tank. i can add a whisper 20 too, if yall think its needed


It sounds like a lot, but the tank doesn't look crowded. The cardinals are in the middle of the water all the time, the hatchets stay at the top, the bolivans and pleco stay at the bottom and the angel goes all over.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> nice. but dont ya think it will be a little crowded once i have the angels?


I went back to your first post. Why were you considering rummy nose when you already listed cardinals, I must have missed that part. 

With your first list I would do 
Angel pair
4-5 ottos (it might be hard to sustain 6 let alone 4 or 5, and expect a low survival rate with these guys)
1 bn pleco
7-8 cardinals OR 6-7 rummy nose


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i forgot about rummy nose when i made the first list. and i thought id be able to get them from rachel. but i cant. 

ehat do you think about getting 4 quarter sized angels, and hopeing they pair off. once they do, finding a new home for the other two. because i'd rather have one that loks more like a wild type than a marbled. 

ive heard very good things about the otos from rachel. but i will be wary just the same.

i found an LFS that has rummynose.

brad- interesting! what filter. combo do you recommend?

the oak leaves are still drying


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

oh I meant to mention I run a Top Fin 30 and a aquaeon 30 on my 29 gallon

i'd say you'd definitely need to move out the other two angels after the first to pair up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

most definitely! do you think thats and okay idea though? to start with 4 quarter sized ones?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> most definitely! do you think thats and okay idea though? to start with 4 quarter sized ones?



no clue, i don't know much about breeding angels other than I got two from a local breeder, put them in my tank and about 3-4 months later they spawned a leaf of a pothos. Eggs disappeared I think the parents ate them, bc there is no way any of the other fish could have done it because they were guarding them too closely.

wknracer breeds angels so he would be a good one to ask about that plan though.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see this tank in a few months! I've always wanted to make a 29g blackwater tank (I have an empty 29g in the garage) but I kinda lost motivation.. :I I'd love to see this one bloom though!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks limeslide!

i think i'll probably just get the 4 quarter sized ones.. it think


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> brad- interesting! what filter. combo do you recommend?



Marineland 200 I believe. It came with the tank.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

BradH said:


> Marineland 200 I believe. It came with the tank.



I've had really bad luck with marineland HOB filters. I literally had 5 (not exaggerating) back to back non-functional filters out of the box or within the first week.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Bahugo said:


> I've had really bad luck with marineland HOB filters. I literally had 5 (not exaggerating) back to back non-functional filters out of the box or within the first week.



Mine has been running for 3 years now. I didn't buy it specifically for the brand or anything. When I bought my tank, it was a marineland 29 gallon kit, so it came with it. The heater broke last year. It started leaking out some kind of film in my tank and killed some fish and snails. Didn't even know it broke, until I looked at it and saw that it had water inside it. I guess the seals weren't good on it or something. Guess I got lucky with the filter. If it ever goes out, I'll probably by an aqua clear hob.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so do you guys think i should use just the AC30 or the AC30 and the whisper 20?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im going to get 4 quarter sized angels and hope that they pair up eventually


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

orchidman said:


> so do you guys think i should use just the AC30 or the AC30 and the whisper 20?


I'd go with both


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i'kk have to cut a larger whole in the hood. but ill do it. probably tomorrow. 

tomorrow i am going to the LFS to get rummynose tetras, and possibly a Bn pleco. then on tuesday ill hopefully go to Rachel's house to get the Otos and a few nerites for a different tank. and if she has a BN pleco that isnt albino, ill get that. because i would rather buy from her than the LFS, so if she responds to my PM before i go to the store, i will know for sure. the angelfish i am buying will come from another member here who is selling small dime-quarter sized fish. im ordering 4 instead of getting the pair from rachel, so that i can have a more natural coloration. this is the mother  and i asked for fish that look as much like the mother as possible. because i really dont like marbled angelfish that much! lol

i got prime today from the LFS and used it in the tank, so its all ready for fish now.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

cant wait to see the angels, bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

me too! they should be here in a few days

i went to rachel's today!  it was awesome! i didnt want to leave, but im sure she was tired of me drooling on her tanks. her fishroom is amazing. and i got to meet mr cranky pants. i got 12 otos, a BN pleco baby that is so cute and one bumblebee nerite. there was a larger medium sized BN pleco in the tank, that i was gonna get, but we gave up on trying to catch it, so i just got a small one.


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

I've thought about keeping a 10gal shrimp tank with this style, but don't know if I'm ready to make the jump to a nano shrimp-exclusive tank yet though!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob, sounds cool. I'm sure i would be the same way. So did you tell her that Some Ladies named you Mini Rachel?

Nate, you should come to the club meeting on thursday!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hahahaha, mini Rachel, eh?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nchumley said:


> I've thought about keeping a 10gal shrimp tank with this style, but don't know if I'm ready to make the jump to a nano shrimp-exclusive tank yet though!


you should try it! since i found all the stuff at the creek, it cost me very little!



nonconductive said:


> Bob, sounds cool. I'm sure i would be the same way. So did you tell her that Some Ladies named you Mini Rachel?
> 
> Nate, you should come to the club meeting on thursday!


be the same as me in what way? drooling on rachel's stuff? you should have seen her spare room, that housed all her empty tanks and equipment! she had soo many cool vintage metaframe tank. must have had 30+ empty tanks in there, in a range of different sizes! 

min-rachel. i forgot about that. not sure i can live up to that name though! :help:



msjinkzd said:


> hahahaha, mini Rachel, eh?


:iamwithst 

ill get pics soon of the new fishies. they all seem happy. the rummynoses are schooling nicely. but they like to swim back and forth, but BEHIND THE DRIFTWOOD! not through and around it. its hard to see them they are along the back wall the whole time


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> hahahaha, mini Rachel, eh?


because his mohawk is mini compared to yours. lol



orchidman said:


> be the same as me in what way? drooling on rachel's stuff? you should have seen her spare room, that housed all her empty tanks and equipment! she had soo many cool vintage metaframe tank. must have had 30+ empty tanks in there, in a range of different sizes!
> ill get pics soon of the new fishies. they all seem happy. the rummynoses are schooling nicely. but they like to swim back and forth, but BEHIND THE DRIFTWOOD! not through and around it. its hard to see them they are along the back wall the whole time


 
yea, slack jawed and drooling. 

are they new rummys? they should come out when theyre used to their new home. or when you leave the room. haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! its grown out alot. im going to get my mom to trim it again


the rummys i got yesterday. so it is to be expected. they look great though. i think i will need more than 7 though


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the way the driftwood is setup, and can hardly wait to see the fish you got from AWESOME Rachel, mini Rachel Bob. It'll look even better when you paint the background.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! i cant wait to get the leaf litter in! 

why dont i get an awesome? i mean rachel is awesome, but i am awesome too ask rachel, she will tell you! if it helps my awesome ness. i used to have ducklings 

ill get pics tomorrow maybe. i will paint the background soon. 

i just added the AC30. so it has both filters now

for little fish, the ones i got POOP ALOT! you should see it! all the substrate is sprinkled with little poops. and lots of them. and ive only had the fish 1 day and havent even fed them!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll get your Awesomeness title when you all give us back our team's name. :hihi: But just by being mini-Rachel Bob, that makes you awesome through osmosis. 

Hahahaha, nice. I'll tell you what I told nonc, think of it as free fertilizer.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> You'll get your Awesomeness title when you all give us back our team's name. :hihi: But just by being mini-Rachel Bob, that makes you awesome through osmosis.
> 
> Hahahaha, nice. I'll tell you what I told nonc, think of it as free fertilizer.


yeah so by osmosis i still am awesome! HA! and i actually know what osmosis means ( does that mean that i lose my awesomeness for just knowing that? ) or am i awesome because im homeschooled and have cable. basically a walking oxy moron

free fertz, lol! looks natural, like a real biotope!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Was a nice visit. I would say he earned his" awesome" stripes just for letting me say all the latin in all the tanks THEN visiting our bunnies and then still being patient enough for the fish breeding bins in the back yard.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

orchidman said:


> yeah so by osmosis i still am awesome! HA! and i actually know what osmosis means ( does that mean that i lose my awesomeness for just knowing that? ) or am i awesome because im homeschooled and have cable. basically a walking oxy moron
> 
> free fertz, lol! looks natural, like a real biotope!


You get to be awesome just cause you are homeschooled. I can't wait for pictures!



msjinkzd said:


> Was a nice visit. I would say he earned his" awesome" stripes just for letting me say all the latin in all the tanks THEN visiting our bunnies and then still being patient enough for the fish breeding gins in the back yard


Now I want to come visit! I wonder if it's a LONG drive? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

see sara, told ya!



msjinkzd said:


> Was a nice visit. I would say he earned his" awesome" stripes just for letting me say all the latin in all the tanks THEN visiting our bunnies and then still being patient enough for the fish breeding gins in the back yard


thanks for backing me up rachel! you earn your awesome-ER-ness for being patient and letting a kid follow you around and look at all your cool stuff. 

i can say all kind of orchid names in latin, but fish are harder for me. i dont usually talk out loud about fish things. so i dont get the practice saying fish things in latin. but when i go to orchid society and stuff i use latin names for the plants




sewingalot said:


> You get to be awesome just cause you are homeschooled. I can't wait for pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to come visit! I wonder if it's a LONG drive? :hihi:


woohoo!!  

WV-PA my moms family is from WV. 

rachel even pointed out the emerald eye rasboras as fish that you like alot


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yeah so by osmosis i still am awesome! HA! and i actually know what osmosis means ( does that mean that i lose my awesomeness for just knowing that? ) or am i awesome because im homeschooled and have cable. basically a walking oxy moron
> 
> free fertz, lol! looks natural, like a real biotope!


I'm home schooled, have cable, internet, a laptop, and a job! Can I be awesome too? :hihi:

the tank is looking really cool, orchidman. I like that you collected the driftwood locally. I collected a bunch of pieces from my local creek and created a neat piece for my tank.

Glad you ended up with Rummies, I'm sure you will be happy with them. I have cardinals and rummies in my tank, and I
definitely prefer the rummies, I love there awesome schooling!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'm home schooled, have cable, internet, a laptop, and a job! Can I be awesome too? :hihi:
> 
> the tank is looking really cool, orchidman. I like that you collected the driftwood locally. I collected a bunch of pieces from my local creek and created a neat piece for my tank.
> 
> ...


yes! your awesome too! you can be even more awesome if you join the PP team! roud:

i love the locally collected driftwood, that stump was a great find. and it was free! thats the best part. 

i love the rummies already. their cool black and white tail fins are awesome! do you have a journal? id love to see your tank


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

zachary, I am in IN this week  YOU too could be awesome by proxy! 
Come see me speak at circle city in indianapolis! Thursday at 7ish


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary is already awesome. but he could be double awesome by proxy!

what are you speaking on? i imagine you would be a great speaker!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yes! your awesome too! you can be even more awesome if you join the PP team! roud:
> 
> i love the locally collected driftwood, that stump was a great find. and it was free! thats the best part.
> 
> i love the rummies already. their cool black and white tail fins are awesome! do you have a journal? id love to see your tank


Yes! PP team? I'm going to feel stupid when you tell me, but what is PP?

Yeah, exactly! It's free, and in my opinion it is just as good looking as the DW you can buy!

Yep, that is my favorite thing about them! Yeah I do, it's kind of a lame journal though! Here is the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-zachary-908s-75-gallon-journal-update-2.html Terrible picture quality, but it's the best I can do with my point and shoot. Tank isn't actually yellow at all.... Should have new pics Friday or Saturday


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> zachary, I am in IN this week  YOU too could be awesome by proxy!
> Come see me speak at circle city in indianapolis! Thursday at 7ish


That would be totally awesome, too bad I have work.  (Big plant order coming in)

That and I don't have a car. Double 

I suppose I can't be double awesome


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I am speaking on basically what you saw in the fishroom, lots of tiny fish and invertebrates. Common misconceptions about invertebrates, breeding techniques, and compatability. I also laugh at myself and my pronunciation alot  My presentation is FULLY based on experience, so its usually pretty fun!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yes! PP team? I'm going to feel stupid when you tell me, but what is PP?
> 
> Yeah, exactly! It's free, and in my opinion it is just as good looking as the DW you can buy!
> 
> Yep, that is my favorite thing about them! Yeah I do, it's kind of a lame journal though! Here is the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-zachary-908s-75-gallon-journal-update-2.html Terrible picture quality, but it's the best I can do with my point and shoot. Tank isn't actually yellow at all.... Should have new pics Friday or Saturday


its a long story, but PP stands for pink panties.. real long story. but all the guys are on this team. LOL roud:

ill check out your journal




zachary908 said:


> That would be totally awesome, too bad I have work.  (Big plant order coming in)
> 
> That and I don't have a car. Double
> 
> I suppose I can't be double awesome


where do you work? anyhwere with a big plant order in must be cool. so you are now double awesome!



msjinkzd said:


> I am speaking on basically what you saw in the fishroom, lots of tiny fish and invertebrates. Common misconceptions about invertebrates, breeding techniques, and compatability. I also laugh at myself and my pronunciation alot  My presentation is FULLY based on experience, so its usually pretty fun!


sounds like a riot! if you ever speak anywhere near home ill try to come! speak the latin with confidence and nobody will question you


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just thought i'd tell you all that the baby pleco is so super cute! and it has a white stripe on the edge of its tail find. wasnt expecting it, but its adorable!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its a long story, but PP stands for pink panties.. real long story. but all the guys are on this team. LOL roud:
> 
> ill check out your journal
> 
> ...


Ha, wow. Sounds like an interesting story. Well, I'm a guy, so I suppose I'll join! ( It's probably a bad idea to join something with no information, but oh well!) Thanks, my journal is lonely, hasn't gotten many comments.

I work at Inland aquatics. For the longest time it was almost exclusively saltwater. The owner, Morgan Lidster, practically pioneered the saltwater hobby. However, myself and the manager have been working hard to make improvements to freshwater. So we've got quite a few planted tanks now!

Hopefully I end up with a little less than half of the plant order in my home tank....:help:

Sorry for the thread hijack, Orchidman


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no, its not a hijack. i like chatter. helps from the journal being thrown into the abyss!

woohoo! another member. i think our current members are as follows. if i forgot someone, please correct me.

Noncunductive- aka D aka antwon
bahugo- aka rich
orchidman- aka mini-rachel aka bob
chad360- aka chad
wkndracer- aka mike

and on the "me ladies team" ( formerly awesome ladies, but as they lose points they lose letters. ) i dont know all of their member so i wont try. but sewingalot is their leader. but you can call her sara. 

be ready for your thread to be overrun by our meaningless chatter  wont be quiet and longer! ask here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...102602-125g-mud-tank-tank-mike-built-114.html if you really want to know how the name PP came about.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome! I like chatter as well!

I'm proud to be part of the group!

Oh I'm ready, so far my journal is filled with me talking to myself for the most part, so I'd love some comments!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just posted a link to your journal in the journal i gave to you. so hopefully youll get some mroe hits. go to the journal and introduce yourself 

how old are ya?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I introduced myself. 

I'm 16. You?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm 15 I'll be 16 on October 9


You can call me Bob


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bob, get some AWESOME pics up soon so we dont have to keep fishing through alot of this chatter 

Zach, try putting a link in your sig at the bottom of your posts so its easier to find your journal and well come see you to harass you to post more pics


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Bob, get some AWESOME pics up soon so we dont have to keep fishing through alot of this chatter


You mean "Get some pics up before we all unsubscribe" 

Just kidding BoB! I have some catching up too do in this thread though.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow bob, i think i might shed a tear.....

you've now been officially upgraded to the PP promoter.

but you better post some pics to keep the ladies at bay


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Bob, get some AWESOME pics up soon so we dont have to keep fishing through alot of this chatter
> 
> Zach, try putting a link in your sig at the bottom of your posts so its easier to find your journal and well come see you to harass you to post more pics


chatter.. its the life and soul of this journal. dont try to get rid of it 



Bahugo said:


> You mean "Get some pics up before we all unsubscribe"
> 
> Just kidding BoB! I have some catching up too do in this thread though.


wow! you sound like Sara! the real question is, would you post really short two words replies. and if you did, i have perfect grounds to be mad at you!



nonconductive said:


> wow bob, i think i might shed a tear.....
> 
> you've now been officially upgraded to the PP promoter.
> 
> but you better post some pics to keep the ladies at bay


roud: does that mean i get some gift or soemthing? maybe a uniform, the one with sequins?

yeah keep the ladies and Bahugo at bay! ROFL :bounce:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I'm 15 I'll be 16 on October 9
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Nice, 17 on October 14th!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Bob, get some AWESOME pics up soon so we dont have to keep fishing through alot of this chatter
> 
> Zach, try putting a link in your sig at the bottom of your posts so its easier to find your journal and well come see you to harass you to post more pics


Well, I would, but I'm not sure how...... Anyone care to teach me?
I look forward to the harassment!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well, I would, but I'm not sure how...... Anyone care to teach me?
> *I look forward to the harassment!*


ROFL! haha

just to go quick links on the menu bar. then edit signiature


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> ROFL! haha
> 
> just to go quick links on the menu bar. then edit signiature


Oh, gee... now I feel stupid, that was simple!

It has been done.  Now I'll get tons of comments!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! good job roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

lol, thanks!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

orchidman said:


> roud: does that mean i get some gift or soemthing? maybe a uniform, the one with sequins?


Yes Bob, you've earned your stripes. Or in our case glittery sequins.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> Yes Bob, you've earned your stripes. Or in our case glittery sequins.


:hihi: this made me smile :hihi: 10 more points


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Bob, so what all do you have in there. Rummys and bn pleco?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, what is your stocking list as of now? And you told me you would take pictures of your little BN! Start the harassment, guys!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, wheres this tiny BNP pic at?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Little off topic, but has anyone noticed that us planted tankers use acronyms for nearly everything? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> lol, thanks!


roud:



nonconductive said:


> Yes Bob, you've earned your stripes. Or in our case glittery sequins.


woohooo!!! :flick:



chad320 said:


> :hihi: this made me smile :hihi: 10 more points


 woot!




BradH said:


> Bob, so what all do you have in there. Rummys and bn pleco?





zachary908 said:


> Yeah, what is your stocking list as of now? And you told me you would take pictures of your little BN! Start the harassment, guys!


7 rummynose tetras
6 otos
1 BN pleco



chad320 said:


> Yeah, wheres this tiny BNP pic at?


i have to learn 4 songs before yg in a few hours so i can get pics. after maybe



zachary908 said:


> Little off topic, but has anyone noticed that us planted tankers use acronyms for nearly everything? :hihi:


its because bristle nose plecostomus tatkes a long time to type


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

harass harass....


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

what songs and what instrument?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its because bristle nose plecostomus tatkes a long time to type


Yes, that is true. One letter longer than gold nugget plecostomus! I call him GN


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just noticed the button you push to put a line through your words, like this [STRIKE]line through line through[/STRIKE] sort of looks like an anarchy symbol



nonconductive said:


> what songs and what instrument?


guitar. i have to learn worship songs for youthgroup. i just need to perfect them at this point. they are, amazing love, god of wonders, breathe, and power of your love



zachary908 said:


> Yes, that is true. One letter longer than gold nugget plecostomus! I call him GN


GN!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i took pics of the 10 and 5.5 gallon tanks. and when i went to go take pics of this one, my flash decided to stop working! so no pics. as soon as i figure it out though, youll get pics.

check my 10g journal for a teaser pic of leroy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excuses Excuses. :angryfire

I went all the way to Wally world, bought batteries, came home and took pictures of my tank!

Haha, seriously though.. hopefully you get the flash thing figured out!

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i cant drive! look at my 10g journal for two freshly uplaoded teaser pics of leroy and the shrimp


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Neither can I! I'm to lazy to go buy a car....

Already did, fantastic looking betta!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

when i got my first i drove around aimlessly for hours.

never heard of any of those songs bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> when i got my first i drove around aimlessly for hours.
> 
> never heard of any of those songs bob


lol I can see my self doing that. I think the coolest part about driving would be being able to go eat somewhere when ever you want. I'd probably be at taco bell all the time.....


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> guitar. i have to learn worship songs for youthgroup. i just need to perfect them at this point. they are, amazing love, god of wonders, breathe, and power of your love


I use to sing those! I went on a missions trip too El Salvador with my youth group! Fun times.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> lol I can see my self doing that. I think the coolest part about driving would be being able to go eat somewhere when ever you want. I'd probably be at taco bell all the time.....


Taco Bell? Good grief of all places to avoid.. 

Now, pic harassment!! /end rage


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Taco Bell? Good grief of all places to avoid..
> 
> Now, pic harassment!! /end rage


Taco bell is delicious.... even if it is fake meat....

And yes, where are the pictures, bob?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Neither can I! I'm to lazy to go buy a car....
> 
> Already did, fantastic looking betta!


lol! but you _can_ drive. just dont have your own car. i dont even have my permit. 



nonconductive said:


> when i got my first i drove around aimlessly for hours.
> 
> never heard of any of those songs bob


lol! i will do that when i get my license im sure. 

google them. they are good!



zachary908 said:


> lol I can see my self doing that. I think the coolest part about driving would be being able to go eat somewhere when ever you want. I'd probably be at taco bell all the time.....


taco bell. lol. i remember one day they gave out free tacos.. ahh! now ive got a craving. and i cant drive to get one! 



Bahugo said:


> I use to sing those! I went on a missions trip too El Salvador with my youth group! Fun times.


thats so cool! my uncle is a youth pastor and every year he takes his YG down to el salvador and builds houses. they have been going for like 4 years to the same place. and every year when they go, its like a huge village party. really cool.

i went to ireland in april. and i am going back august 11th 



zachary908 said:


> Taco bell is delicious.... even if it is fake meat....
> 
> And yes, where are the pictures, bob?


didnt i already give you my excuse!?!? my camera's pop up flash decided to stop working. so it wont fire the OB flash. so i cant get good pics!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

You don't need a flash with the tank lights on anyways. Quit making excuses!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually bob, I don't have my permit!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

orchidman said:


> no, its not a hijack. i like chatter. helps from the journal being thrown into the abyss!
> 
> woohoo! another member. i think our current members are as follows. if i forgot someone, please correct me.
> 
> ...


I'm not the leader, nor the man behind the curtain. LOL. Kara and Laura are in charge.

But why don't you quit stalling and show some pictures of the little poop buckets......err fish?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I'm not the leader, nor the man behind the curtain. LOL. Kara and Laura are in charge.
> 
> But why don't you quit stalling and show some pictures of the little poop buckets......err fish?


Apparently his flash is broken so he can't take goo pictures. I think he is just lazy. :flick:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Turn on a light. I don't even use flash on my camera.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's what I was thinking..... But his pictures have to be special I guess. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Should this be the time I change your guys' name to "pretty pink panties?" And you can all blame it on Boberette later? :hihi: Well, I'm off here for the evening, I grew tired of waiting for Bob's pictures.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dont let her take you down like that Bob!! You can do it buddy!!! C'mon, show us your pics!!!roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> You don't need a flash with the tank lights on anyways. Quit making excuses!


cant! the light is too dim. and the pictures would look like crap! i havent been home in two days, been at a friends house. 



zachary908 said:


> Actually bob, I don't have my permit!


OOooohhh



sewingalot said:


> I'm not the leader, nor the man behind the curtain. LOL. Kara and Laura are in charge.
> 
> But why don't you quit stalling and show some pictures of the little poop buckets......err fish?


yeah well kara is in cognito... hiding from us most likely.



zachary908 said:


> Apparently his flash is broken so he can't take goo pictures. I think he is just lazy. :flick:


:iamwithst wow you guys are relentless :'(




sewingalot said:


> Turn on a light. I don't even use flash on my camera.






zachary908 said:


> That's what I was thinking..... But his pictures have to be special I guess. :hihi:


yes! i have a standard to uphold. i cant just have crappy pictures!



sewingalot said:


> Should this be the time I change your guys' name to "pretty pink panties?" And you can all blame it on Boberette later? :hihi: Well, I'm off here for the evening, I grew tired of waiting for Bob's pictures.


:iamwithst dont even go there. although the name does have a nice ring to it. lol. you wont get pictures until the flash gets fixed which may unfortunately be a while. ill see what i can do without it though. just for you!




chad320 said:


> Dont let her take you down like that Bob!! You can do it buddy!!! C'mon, show us your pics!!!roud:


which pics are you talking about :icon_twis


you guys all got a FTS! be happy with that


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

lol All joking aside. Do you really use the flash when you take pictures of your tank? Every time I take a picture of my tank I have to turn the flash off, or the pictures don't turn out right. The flash always reflects off of the glass and messes up the pics.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You have made me very sad *sniff sniff* I wanted to see a pic of your BN pleco. But im not crying over it. I think one of my fish jumped out and he stinks


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> lol All joking aside. Do you really use the flash when you take pictures of your tank? Every time I take a picture of my tank I have to turn the flash off, or the pictures don't turn out right. The flash always reflects off of the glass and messes up the pics.


yep. but i have a dslr camera and an off body flash. the on body pop up flash triggers the off body flash. the off body flash is duck taped to a plank of wood that i rest over top of the tank. so its complicated. but i set the on camera flash to -- mode, which is really dim and more like a pre-flash. so it doesnt mess with the glass.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll stop harassing you, bob. I'm getting ready to post up lots of new pictures on my journal, so if you want come check out my new plants.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i will when i get home on monday


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No bob, you have to do it now!!! 

Well, you don't have to. Have fun doing whatever you are doing! Be sure to take a look when you get back.  Not great pictures, but pretty plants!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

soccer tournament. not mine though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh, well have fun! I'm beginning to think Sara abandoned me. I took a bunch of cory pictures for her, and stayed up to post them, and she hasn't said anything.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

she probabyl has!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im home. things are looking good. the fish are healthy. i added the oak leaves. they have been drying forever but still are a tiny bit green. so i crunched them and added them anyways! haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen, Bob! roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i would, under normal circumstances, run and get pics. but not after what you did to me with the discus. so youll have to wait  plus, im jetlagged and sitting here listening to a street performing band's cd. its classic celtic, with some indy rock-ish and reggae-ish things mixed in. i so wish i was still in dublin!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ill get pics now. but it doesnt look that good. half of the leaves are still floating. and they are still greenish. i feel like i shouldve just gotten the IAL.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the water is full of tannins ! now i just need the leaves to turn browner.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the angels are here!! wohoo! they look great, and their fins and tails are perfect not torn at all. they have acclimated nicely. ill get pics once they settle in


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new fish


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks guys  im so [email protected]


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

if this is still in the works you might consider using just mineralized soil, with very little if any organics in it and some leaf litter over it, will help with the blackwater look as well as be healthy for any plant you manage to keep in it, just make sure not to use bottom dwellers with just soil, fish like bloodfins and buenos tetras work great, so do rummies if you can get black water to their needs... if you want a bottom dweller like fish clown plecos work well as they will sped most of their time on wood but in the lower sections, and then a top dweller would be up to you.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its already started. thanks for the input though. it just has plain old PFS. in it i have 6 otos 7 rummy nose tetras, 1 BN pleco, and 4 quarter+ sized angels


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i soak it, then empty, soak with bleach, scrub, soak again. then its safe, but floating can be a problem sometimes. but this time most of them are already water soaked


Dang that's a lot of work. I just risked it... I rinsed mine with hot water, but that's about it. Wiped off any dirt that was on it. :hihi:

PS. I posted pictures in my journal, Bob.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its already started. thanks for the input though. it just has plain old PFS. in it i have 6 otos 7 rummy nose tetras, 1 BN pleco, and 4 quarter+ sized angels


I like your stock list =] more photos =p


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Dang that's a lot of work. I just risked it... I rinsed mine with hot water, but that's about it. Wiped off any dirt that was on it. :hihi:
> 
> PS. I posted pictures in my journal, Bob.


Lol! Getting it from a creek I wanted to be safe. Plus it help I to sink. Lol


I have pics that u took yesterday and today I decided to do a waterchange and a trim on my ten gallon and didn't have a chance to process the pics. I will process them soon. And I'll also have to take some of the new angels. 

I need to paint my background!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

finally here are pics! these are from friday, before the angels got here. so ill have to get more pics of the angels maybe tomorrow. i added the oak leaves. and the water has tannined up nicely  its getting close to the deadline for AGA. soo PLEASE PLEASE nitpick away!










view from the left side





































the pleco was hiding, so we dont have pics. he has doubled in size!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Since you asked for nit picks.  I'd paint the back of the tank to hide your filter and what not. The hump of and on the left right below the fork in the wood is a little distracting in my opinion, so I think you should level it out a little, maybe put some of it in the far right side. I think there is a little too much leaf litter, and I don't really like the shape of standard oak leaves, but that's just preference.

That said I think the tank looks awesome, I simply love the tannins, and I think the angels will look great in there! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I meant to ask you how you black out the background of your photos like the ones of the rummynose. Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes, ill definitely paint the back, or at least cover it for the actual pics. 

ill level the sand, i didnt think about that! i dont really like the shape of oak leaves either. they were supposed to be crunched up. but when i crunch them i guess i didnt do it enough. so they arent like a litter. idk what to do now though, kinda too late to crunch them


i love the tannins too!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Oh I meant to ask you how you black out the background of your photos like the ones of the rummynose. Sorry for the stupid question.



for starters its the lighting. i have a slave flash shooting down into the tank from above. and then it depends on were the fish is. its also about setting the lighting to a level that is just enough to hit the fish, but not enough to go deeper and farther

for those pics, ill admit i edited it out, because i didnt have the lighting setup right. but ive done it before and it came out almost that nice without editing. but these ones i took a brush in lightroom and made the exposure -4.00 so basically black.... sounds like cheating doesnt it?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I don't really think I'd crush em up anyway, I'd just remove some of them and see how that looks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> for starters its the lighting. i have a slave flash shooting down into the tank from above. and then it depends on were the fish is. its also about setting the lighting to a level that is just enough to hit the fish, but not enough to go deeper and farther
> 
> for those pics, ill admit i edited it out, because i didnt have the lighting setup right. but ive done it before and it came out almost that nice without editing. but these ones i took a brush in lightroom and made the exposure -4.00 so basically black.... sounds like cheating doesnt it?


I wish I knew more about photography.......


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! sorry i went all techie on ya

ill take some out and see how it looks


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like it!! Finally get to see something. lol I think the leaves look fine. The very front piece of wood kind of bothers me a little. But it looks good. Def. need to black out the background and level the sand.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome bob


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Page 1 clown vommit, page 15 a little nugget from a blackwater stream...love it. Great progression. I'm looking forward to seeing this mature.  Keep it up!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> I like it!! Finally get to see something. lol I think the leaves look fine. The very front piece of wood kind of bothers me a little. But it looks good. Def. need to black out the background and level the sand.


thanks! i got my hand in there and crunched them up more. still some whole leaves but more litter like this time. 

i adjusted the front wood a bit only because i bumped it with my hand though!

i also flattened the sand more. it probably needs to be flatter though.

the angels are settling in nicelt. and ill try to get pics tomorrow. ill take the filters and heater out and the hood off and put a black drop behind and use studio lights. so i can at least test for the AGA "final" shot. then ill see what you guys think. 

i have been feeding flakes and zuccini for the sucker fish. they love it!



nonconductive said:


> looks awesome bob


thanks!!



freph said:


> Page 1 clown vommit, page 15 a little nugget from a blackwater stream...love it. Great progression. I'm looking forward to seeing this mature.  Keep it up!


thanks! but just for the record, t5he clown vommit was only ro test the scaping with the sood. NEVER EVER did i EVER plan on using it.....

thanks alot!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, would love to see the new changes


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! ill try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey orchid, 

the otto's in a rio ***** scape needs to leave. Otto's are from Asia, not south america 

Try placing the wood a little differently, right now it looks like you set it in there. I would move a piece going somewhat from the back middle-right, and let it fall forward. Right now it looks like its too perfect to the center of the tank, IMO.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like your wood layout and leaf litter.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

looks great, your rummies are obviously ecstatic with their water. good job.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

This is what I have always wanted, even with the same fish species. ohmygah!


This is so amazing! Congrats on having an amazing aquarium!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bob, where are the new pictures?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

fishykid1 said:


> Hey orchid,
> 
> the otto's in a rio ***** scape needs to leave. Otto's are from Asia, not south america
> 
> Try placing the wood a little differently, right now it looks like you set it in there. I would move a piece going somewhat from the back middle-right, and let it fall forward. Right now it looks like its too perfect to the center of the tank, IMO.


this is the first time ive heard this. everything else says they are from south america.... http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_rio_sucasari.htm





looking4roselines said:


> I really like your wood layout and leaf litter.


thanks! i changed the wood layout, both by accident and on purpose. let me know how you like it



shrimpNewbie said:


> looks great, your rummies are obviously ecstatic with their water. good job.


thanks! i should test the gh and kh and ph i wonder if the tannins have altered them



limeslide said:


> This is what I have always wanted, even with the same fish species. ohmygah!
> 
> 
> This is so amazing! Congrats on having an amazing aquarium!


you should! it is so easy compared to a planted tank. i really love this aquarium!

thankyou so much! you dont understand how much this means to me! 



zachary908 said:


> Bob, where are the new pictures?



they are exporting


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here are the pics. let me know how you like the arrangement of the wood.

picasa is being a pain. so i had to upload a different way. the quality is terrible. im sorry!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> they are exporting


Awesome, can't wait!

Edit:

It looks great, I love the angels. leveling the substrate made a huge difference, same with the background! The wood looks good as well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks!  even with thew terrible quality pics??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thanks!  even with thew terrible quality pics??


The aren't terrible quality. Besides, I'm used to terrible quality, have you seen the pictures in my journal......


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

your rummynose tetras are your water testers, if they are showing bright red noses the water is perfect which it is obviously if they start washing out you need to perform water changes... this is a beautiful tank btw


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> The aren't terrible quality. Besides, I'm used to terrible quality, have you seen the pictures in my journal......


thakns lol 



shrimpNewbie said:


> your rummynose tetras are your water testers, if they are showing bright red noses the water is perfect which it is obviously if they start washing out you need to perform water changes... this is a beautiful tank btw


then i guess my water is great!

thanks alot  im really proud of this one!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thankyou so much! you dont understand how much this means to me!


No problem! Your angels look great!

I already devoted my idea of a blackwater tank to some Bettas (b. burdigala, I may add some dither fish soon) in a 10g, and I kind of wanted to use my 29g as a terrarium for my hermit crabs. 

I will follow this thread!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

limeslide said:


> No problem! Your angels look great!
> 
> I already devoted my idea of a blackwater tank to some Bettas (b. burdigala, I may add some dither fish soon) in a 10g, and I kind of wanted to use my 29g as a terrarium for my hermit crabs.
> 
> I will follow this thread!



 what kind of hermits? 



Craigthor said:


> Looking great!


thanks craig!!! your tank inspired me to go hardcore blackwater


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

otocinclus are absolutely not from asia, lol.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=1083


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i thought so. thanks rachel!


what do you guys think about me changing the name to acuario de arroyo *****? because according to that link, otos arent native to the rio *****.... i like the way rio ***** sounds better


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, your tank, your prerogative on naming. Not that many know where Otos are native to anyway.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

what species of oto do you have?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

err.... the ones i bought from you, rachel. what kind were they, you tell me? haha

2in10- the only reason i say this is because i dont want to be nailed for and incorrect biotope when i submit to AGA. they seem particular about this type of thing


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

aha! otocinclus affinis  Its definitely from Brazil. I don't know the specific collection point though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha! i dont think i need a GPS coordinate or anything. haha! thanks alot!


ps. what rivers are they from in brazil?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I just found this on google. Rio de Janeiro


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> haha! i dont think i need a GPS coordinate or anything. haha! thanks alot!


You never know!:hihi:

By they way, Bob. Go take a look in my 75 gallon journal, the surprise has been unveiled.  I hurried it along just for you!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im going to your thread next zach!

how does acuario de rio de janiero sound? alot os _de_ im on the fence about it..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> how does acuario de rio de janiero sound? alot os _de_ im on the fence about it..


I like that a lot actually!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do ya? ill have to think about it. but its growing on me. i didnt like acuario de rio ***** at first either, then i got attached to the name. haha!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> do ya? ill have to think about it. but its growing on me. i didnt like acuario de rio ***** at first either, then i got attached to the name. haha!


I like them both, but I think Acuario de Rio de Janiero sounds best.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hmm. ill think about it. but i wont be able to keep the name acuario de rio ***** while i know its not correct. so acuario de rio de janeiro it is! haha

i wonder if angels, ancistrus, and rummy nose tetras are native there. or if i will have to broaden my name


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

rummynose are for sure.

what kind of ancistrus and angels?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the ancistrus is what you gave me. i think its a BN pleco. and the angels are pterophyllum scalare i think. or else they wouldve been sold to me as altums and cost me more


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

ahhh, ok. Scalare are from Jari River (I think, don't quote me on that) and that bn is so far removed from the wild I couldn't even hazard a guess, lmao


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha. but BNs do occur in the rio de janeiro? so no angels are in the rio de janeiro? guess ill have to think of a new name!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I don't know, to be honest, about angels. THey are one major weak point in my fishy knowledge.
there ARE some ancistrus species in rio de janeiro


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay. thanks alot rachel!


if anyone else knows about the angels please let me know!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

picasa decided to work


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

orchidman said:


> picasa decided to work


Very cool looking tank! Maybe it had been asked before but don't the Angel's get to big for this tank?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! the tank is 29g once the angels grow ( and hopefully pair) i will only be keeping two. and with the amount of filtration i have. i think ill be fine


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Looks good Bob!


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Just to help out before Karen marks you down for it: most Ancistrus are found in swift-flowing areas, away from the driftwood snags that angels love. There are plecos in the snags as well, but they tend to be wood-scourers like royal plecos, which get big.

It's a nice tank. Personally, I'd stick with fish that could live their whole lives in the tank for when you submit it - the judges have frowned on the big fish/small tank thing in the past. I'm not saying don't keep them in there, just don't have them in the tank for your photo shoot is all...


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

clown plecos are also a good choice but they will eat your wood =p its all they eat and it wont last too long with a shoal of em


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

kuni said:


> Just to help out before Karen marks you down for it: most Ancistrus are found in swift-flowing areas, away from the driftwood snags that angels love. There are plecos in the snags as well, but they tend to be wood-scourers like royal plecos, which get big.
> 
> It's a nice tank. Personally, I'd stick with fish that could live their whole lives in the tank for when you submit it - the judges have frowned on the big fish/small tank thing in the past. I'm not saying don't keep them in there, just don't have them in the tank for your photo shoot is all...


good to know. how big do BN plecos get? too big for a 10g? ill just move him over if not. 

so you think i should take two of the angels out before the shots and not say anything about them? because two angels will live their whole lives in there. 



shrimpNewbie said:


> clown plecos are also a good choice but they will eat your wood =p its all they eat and it wont last too long with a shoal of em


ill just take the pleco out. 



zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Bob!


thanks!!1


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

BN get to 4" or more depending on species and they will munch on your wood.

Tank looks sweet with the angels in it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought clown places are the ones that will munch on the wood


You can call me Bob


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

BN plecos will rasp on the wood, but you won't notice it. Mine stays underneath my driftwood most of the time and you can't tell it's disappearing or anything. 

That judge that the other poster was talking about is the one I was telling you seems to be real strict on her judging. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

BradH said:


> BN plecos will rasp on the wood, but you won't notice it. Mine stays underneath my driftwood most of the time and you can't tell it's disappearing or anything.
> 
> That judge that the other poster was talking about is the one I was telling you seems to be real strict on her judging. lol


lol1 seems like they have a real reputation! haha i noticed that when i was looking at last years entries! haha. do you think she would say something about the angels all being in there even though they are small now, and i plan on getting rid of two down the liNE/ ill definitely take the Bn out


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

orchidman said:


> lol1 seems like they have a real reputation! haha i noticed that when i was looking at last years entries! haha. do you think she would say something about the angels all being in there even though they are small now, and i plan on getting rid of two down the liNE/ ill definitely take the Bn out


I have no idea, but if they say something because you have too many fish in there, then that's kind of stupid. Considering most of those tanks are probably set up for a picture and then tore down immediately. I can understand them saying something if you have a fish or plant that doesn't belong to a certain biotope, but telling someone how many fish they should have is stupid.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe i should leave them in then. idk! i dont want to lose any points over something stupid. not that i think ill get anything anyways though


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I don't know exactly what the rules are, so this is just my opinion. But they should list everything they are going to judge your entry on. I mean, for example, if they do judge you on things like how dense you have your tank stocked with fish, then they should list that so that you can fix it before you enter. Have you looked at the entry form and checked out what all they require? If not, time is running out I think.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i looked at the judging criteria, but ive forgotten. ill go look again. the entry deadline is the 25th of september

thanks!


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Karen has a reputation because she knows her biotopes. It's not a bad thing.

Angels live in schools in the wild, don't they? It's not unreasonable to mark a tank down for not being a proper habitat for one of the types of fish in it. A tank last year with a single Pacu was marked down for this - the tank was big enough for the fish, but Pacus are schooling fish, so...no dice.

It's harsh but it's a reasonable attitude if you're going to compete in a biotope contest.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i wasnt saying it was good or bad. just saying...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

copied from the judging guidelines

# Viability of Aquascape - maximum 15 points

* Is the aquascape set up in a manner which, with proper maintenance, is likely to lead to long term success of the aquarium?
* If used, are the plants selected for the aquascape appropriate for long term use in an aquarium?
* If visible, are the animals selected as inhabitants of the tank likely to cause damage to one another or to the aquascape itself?

so depending on how you look at it, the second criteria may be applied to the angels. i.e. all four angels wont live there forever... what do you guys think? also, what do you think about calling this ( for AGA only) an amazon blackwater stream biotope or something of the like. just to broaden the scope and not give the judges any opportunity to say something about the biotope, because the specified biotope is so centralized i may have missed something


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you are right on both issues and agree with you. Make the changes is my vote.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

will do. thanks for the input! ill take the 2 angels out before the official shoot

can you guys think of a cool name that would be broader? id like to incorporate the word _acuario_ still. when its not in AGA, it will still be acuario de rio de janeiro


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

.....why not just call it "Amazon" with pronunciation like "amazing" xD





orchidman said:


> what kind of hermits?


land crustaceans, I have a group of three C. clypeatus and the 29g in the only tank high enough that I posses to be able to hold all the soil they need to molt.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the amazing amazon LOL.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah so my gramma called and we are out of fish food. so for the next 3 days the fish wont have food. im not really worried because she usiually feeds them a LOT anyways. i think they will be fine.


more name ideas?

via google translate ive got the following. tell me what you think.

aquarium of black stream----- acuario de la corriente de *****

aquarium of black creek------ acuraio del arroyo *****

the black creek aquarium------ el ***** arroyo acuario

the black stream aquarium-----el acuario ***** arroyo

aquarium of amazing amazon (just for you limeslide. actually sounds cool) ---acuario de increible Amazonas


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Really really love this tank! Awsome job!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks so much!! This is my first tank I'm really proud of. It's a good feeling  thanks for your great comment guys


You can call me Bob


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice! 

I don't know much Spanish (despite the fact that I use the Spanish language to communicate with my parents) but those names look a bit off.... and if this is in Brazil, why isn't it Portuguese? xD

I'm not sure if I should say these, but here are some options 
El Acuario ***** (Black Aquarium, as in.... Rio *****... xD)
Riocuario (play on "River" and Aquarium" roughly translates to Rivaquarium LOL)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I just used google translate. Didn't think about portugees . I will try that tomorrow. Thanks!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

How about a picture update, Bob? :flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here ya go!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good, are you ever planning on doing any plants? Not sure what would be bio-tope appropriate


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nope not planning on plants.... 


by the way... you fell for it!!!! hhahahahahha its the same pic as above!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nope not planning on plants....
> 
> 
> by the way... you fell for it!!!! hhahahahahha its the same pic as above!


I was a little suspicious, but wasn't going to call you out! :hihi:

Still, it looks good.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

portugese translations........ they dont sound as good IMO what do you guys think?

aquarium of black stream- Aquário de fluxo de preto

aquarium of black creek- Aquário de preto creek

the black creek aquarium- O negra creek aquário

the black stream aquarium- O aquário Black Stream


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

aquarium of amazing amazon - aquário da amazon incrível


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the current name better than those personally.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

limeslide said:


> Riocuario (play on "River" and Aquarium" roughly translates to Rivaquarium LOL)


You don't mind if I "steal" this for my setup, do you guys? :icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I like the current name better than those personally.


which one is the current one? acuario de rio *****? or acuario de rio de janeiro?


RipariumGuy said:


> You don't mind if I "steal" this for my setup, do you guys? :icon_smil



go ahead!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zach- i didnt want to use acuario de rio *****. because i wasnt sure if all of my fish were native to that river. so then i was gonna use acuario de rio de janeiro but then i found out that one of the fish wasnt native there. cant remember for the life of me the conflicts though. im gonna start a new thread asking if either those rivers would or wouldnt be acurate.

i could just use acuario de rio *****. and make a note that it says rio ***** for black river instead of the acual river...


in spanish

aquarium of amazon basin - acuario de la Ceunca Amazonica

aquarium of black water - acuariuo de aqua *****


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just found out that all my fishes are native to brazil! so i dont have to specify any river....

in portugese

brazilian black water aquarium - aquário de água negra brasileira

aquarium of the black river - aqurio do rio preto


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> here ya go!


i love blackwater tanks! idk why they are so few and far between. btw, where do you get your leaves?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

vespers_ said:


> i love blackwater tanks! idk why they are so few and far between. btw, where do you get your leaves?


thankyou so much! there is a mystery to blackwater tanks.

the leaves are oak leaves. i stole them from the neighboors tree. lol  because i didnt want to use indian almond leaves. because they are INDIAN! and other ppl entering AGA in past years have used oak without conflict


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I gotcha too bad, I really like the acuario de rio de janeiro


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

bad? new nickname? lol!

i know you do. to bad its conflicting!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> bad? new nickname? lol!
> 
> i know you do. to bad its conflicting!


I was saying too bad it is conflicting.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oohhh... i thought you were saying


> i got you too bob


 but instead said bad haha!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if it was the orinoco that ends up being home for all.

in spanish...

aquarium of orinoco- acuario del orinoco

aquarium of the orinoco river - acuario del rio orinoco


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> aquarium of the orinoco river - acuario del rio orinoco


This.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay. well depends on if everything is native to the orinoco. otherwise we have the same problem. haha! looks like the angels and the rummynose's are live in the orinoco. but the otos might not.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what if i called it acuario de rio *****. and under the notes or whatever, say that i used rio ***** for black river. not the actual river, Rio *****


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thoughts?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not a bad idea, honest name


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay! i think ill go that route! thanks everyone!

ill get studio shots on wednesday hopefully!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks. i posted something in my other thread thinking it was this thread. its relevant to the other thread. but ill past it here as well


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

> The semantics will be lost on the judges, I assure you. If you want to compete in the AGA biotope contest, pay attention to their rules.
> 
> From the contest website:
> 
> ...



glad you caught that! maybe i should take out the otos as well. then i could call it an orinoco biotope without conflict. 


when i chose my species i was going by what was said on mongabay. and now im learning that that info wasnt necessarily correct 

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm

It says that the angels, BN pleco, otos, and rummies are all acurate to this biotope. and under ecosystems it says Rio *****. 

oh well, you live and you learn. i really want to have an acurate biotope not only for the contest, but my myself as well. but idk what i would/should do with 6 otos and a BN pleco now that i have them!
__________________


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Rules, smules, we dont need no stinkin' rules :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Rules, smules, we dont need no stinkin' rules :hihi:


did i ever tell you how much i like you? haha!

still doesnt answer my question though


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

So did you ever enter the contest?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

not yet! i am planning on taking the second round of official shots today. once my mom and the camera get back from a soccer game  ill post pics when i get them 

so the official final name is acurio de rio *****. im going to make a note that it stands for black river. not the actual Rio *****.

im going to take the pleco out and 2 of the angels.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys! i got the shots. but i cant decide on a FTS i will upload all three here and i need to guys to choose! please vote on them for me by replying! i will use whichever has the most votes by 11:50pm!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i lied! forgot the pics. pics are coming now. so you have until 12am to let me know!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

whats best????

A









B









C









D


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

You should have added a poll. I say "A" is the best one to my eyes.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I'm going with A


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i didnt add a poll because you can get rid of it when your done. your stuck with a poll forever...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

A, definitely. The tank looks great man! Good job!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

A it is then! thanks guys!

here are some fish pics! ill put more up later


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks everyone for your help! with everything, not just these pics.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmm, didn't know that about the poll. Good to know.

And those fish are very handsome.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks cable1 i love them! i didnt realize they had those nice scalloping tails until the pics!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thanks cable1 i love them! i didnt realize they had those nice scalloping tails until the pics!


They are very nice. Is that the wild coloration?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think so. they are tank bred. but i asked for ones that specifically looked the most like a wild angel. these ones have black leopard genes in them. their sibs came out leaopard, black leopard, and black


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im entry number 349! i just have to remember to do the photo release form tomorrow. remind me


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> im entry number 349! i just have to remember to do the photo release form tomorrow. remind me


?:help:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those fish make me wish I did not sell my 45 gal.:iamwithst DOH!!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> im entry number 349! i just have to remember to do the photo release form tomorrow. remind me


Just print the form out, sign it, and take a picture of it, then email it to them.  That's the simplest way..


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Doy! Now I get it. Good luck with it man.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> ?:help:


lol! see zachs post



cableguy69846 said:


> Those fish make me wish I did not sell my 45 gal.:iamwithst DOH!!!!


 i love angels! you should get a new tank and do angels



zachary908 said:


> Just print the form out, sign it, and take a picture of it, then email it to them.  That's the simplest way..


thats what i plan on doing. just will do it tomorrow



cableguy69846 said:


> Doy! Now I get it. Good luck with it man.:icon_smil


roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats what i plan on doing. just will do it tomorrow
> roud:


Gotcha, don't ask me how I knew how to do it, it's not like I'm entrant number 332 or anything...:icon_wink


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

say wuh??? how comes you didnt tell me??? im hurt! :'( come on! im a PP brotha, you couldve told me


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bwhahaha! War of the tanks.

And maybe I can convince the lady who bought my 45 to sell it back to me. Did I mention the 55gal sitting in the garage?:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> say wuh??? how comes you didnt tell me??? im hurt! :'( come on! im a PP brotha, you couldve told me


Ha, actually it was a last minute thing, I saw a link earlier today, and I was like hey, it's free to enter! So I entered.. I'm sure I won't place at all, I mean... I didn't even take any special pictures, just used some of the last ones I took... which has all the equipment :hihi: I figured I'd enter just for fun.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> say wuh??? how comes you didnt tell me??? im hurt! :'( come on! im a PP brotha, you couldve told me





zachary908 said:


> Ha, actually it was a last minute thing, I saw a link earlier today, and I was like hey, it's free to enter! So I entered.. I'm sure I won't place at all, I mean... I didn't even take any special pictures, just used some of the last ones I took... which has all the equipment :hihi: I figured I'd enter just for fun.


Dun, dun, duuuunnnnn.

Today on Maury......

Sorry guys, too much caffeine.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah seriously cable! supposed PP brotha holds secret entry to contest from anotha PP brotha! OUCH!


haha its okay cody! im happy for ya anyways. its a free critique, right? what can you go wrong with there? not like i plan on placing or anything either. just wanted to do my est with official shots to get me up there with the rest of the ppl


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yeah seriously cable! supposed PP brotha holds secret entry to contest from anotha PP brotha! OUCH!
> 
> 
> haha its okay cody! im happy for ya anyways. its a free critique, right? what can you go wrong with there? not like i plan on placing or anything either. just wanted to do my est with official shots to get me up there with the rest of the ppl


Cody.... rofl. I haven't been on this afternoon, otherwise I would have told you, you know that!  Yep, the free critiques is what I wanted, not trying to place at all. Can't wait to see how you do, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

why the heck did i say cody??? sorry cable  i was thinking of a dude from the orchid forum. hhaaha i need sleeepppp!

cant wait to see how you do! im betting ill get 349th place!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> why the heck did i say cody??? sorry cable  i was thinking of a dude from the orchid forum. hhaaha i need sleeepppp!
> 
> cant wait to see how you do! im betting ill get 349th place!


Lol, you do need sleep man. I am not even in the contest, you were talking to Zachary. Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh my goodness i do need sleep haha LALALALALA imgoing to bed now. talk you late zach,cody,cable, whoever!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> oh my goodness i do need sleep haha LALALALALA imgoing to bed now. talk you late zach,cody,cable, whoever!


Lol. later man.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Peace out


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So black and dark and awesome! What kind of angels are they?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! they are just normal angels. as far as i know.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I love picture A with the school of rummy nose it looks sweet! Would have been nice to get angel closer! It's beautiful! I just spent 4 hours digging out in a peat bog for bog wood found some nice pieces so I am excited about getting my own blackwater happening! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

bob, those pics are great! you did an awesome job on that tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ibmikmaq said:


> I love picture A with the school of rummy nose it looks sweet! Would have been nice to get angel closer! It's beautiful! I just spent 4 hours digging out in a peat bog for bog wood found some nice pieces so I am excited about getting my own blackwater happening! Thanks for the inspiration!


thanks! post a link when you start a journal.

i really wish the angels were closer in the pic too. but the other pros outweigh the cons i guess.

cant wait to see your tank, sounds like you got some nice pieces



nonconductive said:


> bob, those pics are great! you did an awesome job on that tank.


thanks D! on november 18th we'll see how low i placed. im thinking 689.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

haha why 689?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

idk. just not hoping to get anything realistically. so i thought 689th place was something attainable for me! haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here I am.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey! haha i thought you were gunna post in the 10g journal, so i just posted there saying


> yo cable


 haha! i probably seem really weird now haha

so when do you think we will see pics of your stuff?


here is a FTS from the previous page, the one i entered. so ppl dont have to go to older pages to find one 










ps i almost called you cody again! haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> hey! haha i thought you were gunna post in the 10g journal, so i just posted there saying haha! i probably seem really weird now haha
> 
> so when do you think we will see pics of your stuff?
> 
> ...


Lol. I think I have to subscribe to that one. I don't think I have even looked at it. I will do that.

I will have updates tonight for sure. The stuff is almost done on photobucket, but when the fiancee gets home, we will have to run to the store really fast. But it will be soon.

I am thinking of putting all my tanks in one thread like Bah, updating 6 threads on 3+ forums is getting tiring.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats cool. 

i didnt know you had 6 threads! i thought it was just the one! ill have to look at your others sometime!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thats cool.
> 
> i didnt know you had 6 threads! i thought it was just the one! ill have to look at your others sometime!


Lol. I have like 9, but some are out of date, or not important any more. The ones that count are all in my sig. Off to update the mess.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wowsers! ill have to take some time when im free to check it out! i only have two journals, this one and the 10g


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> wowsers! ill have to take some time when im free to check it out! i only have two journals, this one and the 10g


I follow this one. I still have to read your 10 gal one though.


All threads updated on my end.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i read the ones i am subscribed to, i dont have time ATM to check out the others. ill do it sometime though!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i read the ones i am subscribed to, i dont have time ATM to check out the others. ill do it sometime though!


They are not long. But it is time consuming.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its past by bedtime! goodnight! haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its past by bedtime! goodnight! haha


Bedtimes are for losers. :hihi: Kidding

Night, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its way past mine. i have so much HW tomorrow before co-op!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> its past by bedtime! goodnight! haha


Lol. Peace man.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tank is looking cute, Bob. Any updated pictures?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks sara! no, there is nothing to update. its not planted, so it doesnt change. kinda boring right? i have been so busy, i have some more fish pics to edit and upload eventually though


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thanks sara! no, there is nothing to update. its not planted, so it doesnt change. kinda boring right? i have been so busy, i have some more fish pics to edit and upload eventually though


Welcome back.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thanks!


NP man. :icon_bigg How was it?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it was amazing! totally fun, and a great way to spend my birthday weekend. i wish i could be lying on the beach with a bunch of friends right now!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> it was amazing! totally fun, and a great way to spend my birthday weekend. i wish i could be lying on the beach with a bunch of friends right now!


Lol. I know the feeling. Nothing beats the beaches in MI in my opinion.roud:

Check my thread. I think you missed some stuff this weekend.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what did i miss? i just looked, but i skimmed..


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> what did i miss? i just looked, but i skimmed..


Lots of pictures and the 10 gallon rescape. I think that is about it.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just posted there. did you see my post in my 10g journal, the 5g should be in the works soon!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i just posted there. did you see my post in my 10g journal, the 5g should be in the works soon!


I did see that. I just have not posted. My comp went all stupid while I was putting up pics. Now I have to go back and look again.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here are some fishy pics!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Super nice bro. Do they have ich?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no, it was dusty cloudy when i took the pictures


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha thank goodness.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that would be bad!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice photos, Bob.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks driftwood hunter!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

one month until the results


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, since you asked over here, you get one bad poem. roud:

Bob, the boy that txts instead of types
Maybe he should use the program swype?
It could prevent him saying "Those thongs happen" and "Hang in tree."
Since I wrote a poem, I expect him to compensate me.
With a FTS of course,
Insrt incorherent txting here - horse.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

<3 sara you are the best!!!! 

since you called me the texting boy, i guess ill have to act like it * commense text talk now*

thx so much 4 the poem! it was gr8 i literally LOL'd and ROFL'D. how did u kno that i txt alot? must just B cuz im a teenager.... lol those thongs happen, how do u come up wif these things? and how did u know i make that mistake alot? LOL a FTS will B up as soon as i finish my skool..... 

wow, my head hurts just writing that!

ill translate for you.

thanks so much for the poem sara! it was great! i literally laughed out loud and almost fell off my bed! haah i loved it! how did you know i text alot? must be because im a teenager, stupid stereotypes.. but true nonetheless, lol.


> thos thongs happen


 really? how did you know?? its like you can read my mind... and my texts!

ill have a FTS up when i finish school


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, Bob. Glad you are happy. One only has to read your posts to see you love texting. Shouldn't you be doing school work and not on TPT? Kind of defeats the purpose. 

And if you want to know how I come up with these things, I just read what people write and mentally store them for later. Been writing bad poetry since I was younger than you. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i am taking a lunch break! 

lol, is it really that obvious? wow.

i need to learn to mentally store things... they always pop up in the wrong times!

or poetry is awesome, not bad at all!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn that's a nice poem. Btw Bob when you post something there always 2 signatures do your always on tapatalk.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dangit!!! I totally forgot! In so sorry I promise pics tomorrow 


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn that's a nice poem. Btw Bob when you post something there always 2 signatures do your always on tapatalk.


Sometimes I'm on tapatalk sometimes not. Maybe that's why. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Dangit!!! I totally forgot! In so sorry I promise pics tomorrow


Bad Bob! I better see pics by tomorrow night!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Sometimes I'm on tapatalk sometimes not. Maybe that's why.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Somethimes........?:icon_eek:

Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Bad Bob! I better see pics by tomorrow night!


 sorry


cableguy69846 said:


> Somethimes........?:icon_eek:
> 
> Lol.


what? i dont understand whats wrong


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

orchidman said:


> Dangit!!! I totally forgot! In so sorry I promise pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Not acceptable. I expect pictures after a poem, especially since you begged for such bad poetry. It surely warranted a bad photo? I'd even take blurry. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sara! Haha nice poem. I want one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> what? i dont understand whats wrong


I think you have more posts sent from your phone than a comp. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry sara  by the time i remembered, the siblings were already in bed. and if you recall, the tank is in their room. so i didnt want to bother them. but to make it up to you, when i get home today, i will top off the tank, and get some real pictures for you!  ill try to get pics of the 10g as well!


lol, not really. i usually use my computer.. do i have 2 different signiatures or something? how can you tell?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you look at your posts sometime there are 2 "You can call me Bob"s one is from taps talk one is from the regular TPT.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

huh, thats really weird! does it bother you? haha


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Sara! Haha nice poem. I want one.


Oh, the pressure! I can't stand it. :help: LOL. Why do you guys want such lousy poems? If you really want one, I'll post one up later tonight or tomorrow. I've got to get off here and actually do some work.



orchidman said:


> sorry sara  by the time i remembered, the siblings were already in bed. and if you recall, the tank is in their room. so i didnt want to bother them. but to make it up to you, when i get home today, i will top off the tank, and get some real pictures for you!  ill try to get pics of the 10g as well!
> 
> 
> lol, not really. i usually use my computer.. do i have 2 different signiatures or something? how can you tell?


I'll forgive you this one time, Bob. But only because you have a valid reason. Yet, never again! :icon_cool j/k


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks  

ill have to try my hand at bad poems!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha ive never gotten a poem!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha have you ever joined PP?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha ive never gotten a poem!





orchidman said:


> haha have you ever joined PP?


Join it and you won't get one! :tongue: Bob, I have wasted a ton of time online waiting for pictures. I'm going to  and checking back later.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im sorry your wasting your time  but the night is still young! they will be up!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

By the way, Bob! I'm not even considering getting my camera out to take pics until I see yours! So get crackin!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so my mom took the camera with her wherever she went. so i got out the old junky point and shoot. so you'll have to settle for these until later. 

they are uploading now. i apologize ahead of time for the bad quality


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

here are the pictures! they arent great, im sorry!





























the rummy noses keep dissapearing. i cant find any bodies though! there are 2 left now. idk why!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

uploading pics to the 10g now!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool pics.

Are the rummies possibly jumping?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! i dont think the rummies are jumping, the tank has a hood on it. its possible they couldve jumped out of the holes for the filters, but i highly doubt it. im at a loss here.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have a bigger fish in there?

Tank looks good man. I see a definite lack of green though. There are not any plants that could go in there?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have the angels. but the rummies wont fit inside their mouths...

its a blackwater, not a green water! haha  i like the simplicity of no plants. makes my life easier. im afraid to mess with something that isnt broken to be honest...

kinda funny, i have one planted tank, one blackwater hardscape only, and one reef!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i have the angels. but the rummies wont fit inside their mouths...
> 
> its a blackwater, not a green water! haha  i like the simplicity of no plants. makes my life easier. im afraid to mess with something that isnt broken to be honest...
> 
> kinda funny, i have one planted tank, one blackwater hardscape only, and one reef!


Maybe the angels are picking on them to the point of death and then they are getting eaten when you are not looking?  I have no clue.

I don't blame you. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I couldn't keep a hardscape only tank. I like the plants. I could care less about wood and rocks and all that. Lol. But that is me.

You seem to be a well rounded guy then. If you add a cichlid tank to that mix, you will have it all.roud::hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep, i find cichlid tanks boring though. not so well rounded i guess.

maybe they are picking on them. but ive never seen them so much as even look at the rummies. and i havent seen any dead bodies


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yep, i find cichlid tanks boring though. not so well rounded i guess.
> 
> maybe they are picking on them. but ive never seen them so much as even look at the rummies. and i havent seen any dead bodies


My fiancee wants a cichlid tank and I don't. Lol. She also wants really big reef fish, like a boxfish, puffer, and orbic batfish. But she does not want the huge tank and expense that would go with it. Go figure.

I am stumped on the rummynose tetras then. I have no clue.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! sounds like you'd have a full house1

ill keep ya posted about the rummies im clueless


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> lol! sounds like you'd have a full house1
> 
> ill keep ya posted about the rummies im clueless


Lol. Almost. I am going to start making room in the basement for a fish room though. I am going to try and start breeding and propagating plants in the near future. I already see myself with a few more emersed setups and a couple of racks of tanks by 2013. At the latest.roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool! Keep me posted in that!

Soccer game tomorrow 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Cool! Keep me posted in that!
> 
> Soccer game tomorrow
> 
> ...


It will all be in my thread. Although, I may do a DIY thread for the building part of all of it.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics bob... too bad about the rummies


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds good cable'

Thanks non c. I'm stumped. The angels are so much bigger than when I got them. But they still aren't big enough to take a rimmy


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Rummies are a very difficult fish. Given the acidic nature of the tank, I also wouldn't be surprised they are decomposing fast. Rummies tend to like a really established tank, I'd say try again once your tank matures more. I couldn't keep them until my tank hit the six month mark. One of my favorite fish, by the way. Highly under-rated. Have you thought of adding a black background? I think it'd be perfect to have a dark background. This is my dream for the 55, but I can't bring myself to do it. Mostly because it is in the living room and people complain about tea water in my family.

Thanks for the pictures, Bob. Looking good even with the P&S.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the only thing that makes me wonder about the rummies is that they were fine the first month, month and a half. if they are fine after that i expect them to be fine otherwise. i never saw any stress or bad signs. and the two that are left looks amazingly healthy with bright red noses... ill get more eventually.

i want to paint the background. but im too busy now. eventually i will though. i hate those ones from the fish store though! they get water behind them and look gross.

you should definitely do a BW tank! its a classic look and simple. cant go wrong!

your welcome  thanks for the poem!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

sewingalot, it's a shame you can't convince your family of the charms of a blackwater tank - I love the tea stained look! I find it very calming and mysterious all in one.
I think this is a beautiful tank!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should try again. there is just something about these tanks!

so i walk up stairs to the tank. and missing about 4" of water!!! last night i filled it up! 

there is water all over the stand and all over the floor! 

i looked at the back and water is dripping off my AC 30. i think its cuz its really dirty. the filter itself isnt broken. i hope this is the reason it drained!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> you should try again. there is just something about these tanks!
> 
> so i walk up stairs to the tank. and missing about 4" of water!!! last night i filled it up!
> 
> ...


That is a scary thought. Hope it is just cuz it is dirty.

P.S. - Pics in my thread, Bob.roud:

And, hi driftwoodhunter. Nice to see you back.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah! im praying that its just a dirty filter!

just commented on your thread


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, rinse out your sponges. They will backflow/overflow if occluded.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Eek on the filter leak. Last time I took out the junk on my HOB, I didn't even put more filter media back in. Now it's just a powerhead, lol. Buy more fish from Rachel, that's what I suggest.  I really do want to have another BW tank. If you remember, my algae tank was bw, but the family thought it was always dirty. When I get my 15 gallon moved, I may try again. I wonder if downoi would live in it?

Oh, and you are welcome. Just reminded me that someone else asked for a bad poem. What is wrong with you guys? LOL.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> yea, rinse out your sponges. They will backflow/overflow if occluded.


just did that. im pretty sure thats what it is. there was so much gunl on the sponge it was nasty! im sure the decaying leaf scraps didnt help either.




sewingalot said:


> Eek on the filter leak. Last time I took out the junk on my HOB, I didn't even put more filter media back in. Now it's just a powerhead, lol. Buy more fish from Rachel, that's what I suggest.  I really do want to have another BW tank. If you remember, my algae tank was bw, but the family thought it was always dirty. When I get my 15 gallon moved, I may try again. I wonder if downoi would live in it?
> 
> Oh, and you are welcome. Just reminded me that someone else asked for a bad poem. What is wrong with you guys? LOL.


it was gross!

next time i get FW it will most likely be from rachel. she is the best! im going to let me brothers pay for the new rummies, because im very broke! roud:

im not sure if downoi would live in BW, you'll have to try and let us know!

maybe we just like bad poetry


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the tank this morning is fine. water level is great. i think it was just the filter. phew!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> the tank this morning is fine. water level is great. i think it was just the filter. phew!


That is always a plus.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep! ill be sure to clean it more often now!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yep! ill be sure to clean it more often now!


Lol, that may be a good idea. I usually do mine when I do waterchanges, then you can rinse it in the tank water.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a good idea. hhaha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thats a good idea. hhaha


Keeps the bacteria alive, and it is easy to make it a habit.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have two filters on the tank. so when i clean i only do one at a time


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i have two filters on the tank. so when i clean i only do one at a time


Yep. Alternate them. One week clean the one, then the other week clean the other one. You can probably get away with doing them once every 2 weeks.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

definitely dont need to clean them once a week. maybe once a month.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> definitely dont need to clean them once a week. maybe once a month.


You should clean them once every two weeks. With two filters, you would be cleaning one every week. That should keep them from clogging up like that.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think its fine cleaning 1 each month... ive had them on for a while at least a few months before this happened


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i think its fine cleaning 1 each month... ive had them on for a while at least a few months before this happened


If that is the case, you should be good then. AquaClears are pretty hard to clog, IMO. I have yet to have this happen to me. *knocks on wood*:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah. i was surprised that if one clogged, it was the aquaclear!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yeah. i was surprised that if one clogged, it was the aquaclear!


You sure it was only a few months and not a few years? Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually it was more like 6 months. Cuz i seeded it


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Actually it was more like 6 months. Cuz u seeded it
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Yikes. That is a long time.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

you gave bob your seed? ewwww


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> you gave bob your seed? ewwww


Lol. I think he meant "I". Mr tapatalk has all kinds of typos. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> you gave bob your seed? ewwww


ewwie why would i want that....



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I think he meant "I". Mr tapatalk has all kinds of typos. Lol.:hihi:




i hate autocorrect sometimes!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay guys... sad news! :'( this really sucks right now!

we got a freak snow. so much snow! we lost power from saturday to monday. and we still dont have internet yet. it was soo cold in the house. we had no hot water and to electricity. we all stayed in one room to conserve heat. and it was still chilly..

bottom line, it got to like 45-55 degrees. ALL the fish in this one died :'( :'( all four beautiful angels are dead now. all 6 otos died. and the BN pleco died  it just feels sooo crappy knowing that they froze to death! and there was nothing i could do  

i dont even know what to do right now.... ((( (((


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats terrible news, so sorry!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Man that sucks! Sorry to hear that. Nothing you can do I guess, but start over with new fish. I don't know if this would work or not. But maybe in the future you could have some of those heat packs and put several in ziplock bags and throw them in the tank. In case that happens again.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry to hear that bob. nothing you can do but start over.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow man. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sooo sorry to hear about your losses Bob! Hang in there


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they were such beautiful angels! I'm broke too, so that makes it worse.  i will have to wait a long time before i have enough funds to get all the fish. 

im so depressed right now, maybe in a few days ill feel better...

thanks guys


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> they were such beautiful angels! I'm broke too, so that makes it worse.  i will have to wait a long time before i have enough funds to get all the fish.
> 
> im so depressed right now, maybe in a few days ill feel better...
> 
> thanks guys


Don't worry man. It will get better. How are the other tanks?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

bob, cable and rich offered a big hug if you need one.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> bob, cable and rich offered a big hug if you need one.


It's true! 

NonC offered up a picture of him in his rainbow leg warmers too if it will make you giggle. :biggrin:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I can replace your otos for shipping. Only angels I have are black marbled pair (one is special needs with a damaged eye) that spawn frequently. I can also replace the BN for you (if you want albino). Or, if you are gonig to be in the area, you could pick them up.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

OH my god... I am sorry for your loss. I know that must hurt bad. I can't imagine how you feel now. WOW. 

I think this should open all of our eyes to have some sort of a back up plan for these types of emergencies. We should all invest in a battery operated heater, air pump and possibly a small filter, and if we afford a small generator that would be great also. 

Damn, poor fishes, RIP. Sorry again


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about the fish, Bob. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> bob, cable and rich offered a big hug if you need one.


aww thats just what i need!



Bahugo said:


> It's true!
> 
> 
> 
> NonC offered up a picture of him in his rainbow leg warmers too if it will make you giggle. :biggrin:


bring it on! not sure if that will cause me deeper emotional imbalance you know, because my legs will never be that nice.



msjinkzd said:


> I can replace your otos for shipping. Only angels I have are black marbled pair (one is special needs with a damaged eye) that spawn frequently. I can also replace the BN for you (if you want albino). Or, if you are gonig to be in the area, you could pick them up.


wow! really? you guys are great! i was thinking about just tearing down the tank. but this would be awesome! thankyou so much!

I cant come down until either the week before thanksgiving, or after thanks giving week sometime. ill let ya know. but i'll definitely make a stop sometime. 

ill pm you. if i just get the otos and the ancistrus, i can save up for some nice wild looking angels 



Uptown193 said:


> OH my god... I am sorry for your loss. I know that must hurt bad. I can't imagine how you feel now. WOW.
> 
> I think this should open all of our eyes to have some sort of a back up plan for these types of emergencies. We should all invest in a battery operated heater, air pump and possibly a small filter, and if we afford a small generator that would be great also.
> 
> Damn, poor fishes, RIP. Sorry again


thanks man. i really with i had some sort of backup plan! the worst thing was just seeing them slowly die!



zachary908 said:


> Sorry about the fish, Bob. Hope you feel better soon.


thanks zach!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe some battery powered air pumps and some heat packs should make it to your shopping list soon? I think I need them on mine too. If your snowstorm in Oct. is anything to go by, Chicago is in for some nasty crap this winter.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

weird thing is its 60 degrees today! i wonder if you can use something with a car battery to a power strip and just use the same heaters and filters. we always have one at the house. idk if there is anyhting like that though


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

you need something like this i think

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100644927&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-product-2-_-100644957-_-100644927-_-N&locStoreNum=2037


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> weird thing is its 60 degrees today! i wonder if you can use something with a car battery to a power strip and just use the same heaters and filters. we always have one at the house. idk if there is anyhting like that though


There is, actually. It is a power inverter of some sort. I just saw someone with one on one of the forums the other day.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> you need something like this i think
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-100644957-_-100644927-_-N&locStoreNum=2037


That's it. I think this other guy had one that was permanently installed somehow though. Or you could get a small generator.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I would take a generator over a car battery any day. I got battery acid in a cut once, it was horrible even if you wash it immediately and bla bla bla you will still be cringing. For the price of Power Inverter and a decent car battery you can get a small portable generator.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> you need something like this i think
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100644927&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-product-2-_-100644957-_-100644927-_-N&locStoreNum=2037





cableguy69846 said:


> There is, actually. It is a power inverter of some sort. I just saw someone with one on one of the forums the other day.





cableguy69846 said:


> That's it. I think this other guy had one that was permanently installed somehow though. Or you could get a small generator.





Bahugo said:


> I would take a generator over a car battery any day. I got battery acid in a cut once, it was horrible even if you wash it immediately and bla bla bla you will still be cringing. For the price of Power Inverter and a decent car battery you can get a small portable generator.



thanks guys!

but for the price of either one i can wait! haha in 20 years we havent had a power outage! not that ive been alive that long though


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

talked to my brother about stocking this again. he says he doestn know if he wants angels again. i was like "NOOOOO" i love angels, but its his tank so we shall see. im going to do it right this time, we are going to pick a fish and figure out what biotope it is and choose fish from the same, so less headache this way 

after talking to the little broski, we decided that he really likes marbled hatchets. so we are gonna start from there. well first he said he wants discus, but after telling him why not, we decided hatchets  So ive got some questions!

1. how many would be good to stock in a 29g?

2. what biotope are they from? there are all kinds of conflicting things on the web, i just dont know whats true and whats not. maybe rachel can help me with that!

3. well lets just start with those two


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

no less than 6, they are MUCH more secure (and stay in teh tank better and are less "jumpy" in larger groups). 

They are found in the Northern Amazon Basin (streams). Slower moving waters with a TON of tannins, leaf litter, branches, etc.

They feed at the surface or off teh surface on floating or hovering insects. They can jump REALLY far in distance adn are very cool fish.

You would want to keep them with fish that are not agressive or inhabit the lower portion of the tank.

A nice pair of apistogrammas would be amazing, as would some corydoras.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> no less than 6, they are MUCH more secure (and stay in teh tank better and are less "jumpy" in larger groups).
> 
> They are found in the Northern Amazon Basin (streams). Slower moving waters with a TON of tannins, leaf litter, branches, etc.
> 
> ...


thanks!! a nice pair of apistos would be really cool! 

here is a link rachel gave to me about the hatchets  
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Carnegiella&species=strigata&id=999

The ones rachel has came from columbia, so i think ill do a columbian biotope. the link says


> Forest streams and tributaries. The fish are most often found in areas with an abundance of surface vegetation


 under the habitat section. 

what colombian river do you think i should choose? orinoco? rio acandi (i may have trouble getting info on this one) northern amazon basin?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

perhaps this map would help pick:









From fishbase:
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Carnegiella-strigata.html

Says they are from the caqueta river in colombia.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

rachel your the best!!! thanks a million!

ill go with caqueta! now to do some research!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I started reading this today, and wish I would have discovered it earlier. Such an awesome tank, and even nicer pictures:thumbsup: I hope you do well in the contest, I was going to enter but thought I had till the 28th to enter:icon_cry: 

Truely sorry about the loss of all those fishes, I know you were sick over that. Good luck on the next build, I know it'll be great.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did somebody say marble hatchets? You have my rapt attention.roud:

Glass tops may be in order for those guys though. As msjinkzd said, they are jumpy. Looking forward to the new biotope.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I started reading this today, and wish I would have discovered it earlier. Such an awesome tank, and even nicer pictures:thumbsup: I hope you do well in the contest, I was going to enter but thought I had till the 28th to enter:icon_cry:
> 
> Truely sorry about the loss of all those fishes, I know you were sick over that. Good luck on the next build, I know it'll be great.


thanks! im glad you like it. initially i was sad about the fish, still am really. that was a hard hit, not to mention the cost factor! but thanks to rachel, the cost will be offset when i get new fish  im actually excited to get the hatchets!



cableguy69846 said:


> Did somebody say marble hatchets? You have my rapt attention.roud:
> 
> Glass tops may be in order for those guys though. As msjinkzd said, they are jumpy. Looking forward to the new biotope.:biggrin:


yay! i finally got your attention  im excited about them!


the tank has a hood on it, i just take it off for pictures. 

i think ill leave the scape and whatnot alone, just switch the fishes


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thanks! im glad you like it. initially i was sad about the fish, still am really. that was a hard hit, not to mention the cost factor! but thanks to rachel, the cost will be offset when i get new fish  im actually excited to get the hatchets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. For that type of fish, that same setup would work, right?

I love hatchets, I hope to have a tank with them in it at some point.

Where are you getting them?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah. For that type of fish, that same setup would work, right?
> 
> I love hatchets, I hope to have a tank with them in it at some point.
> 
> Where are you getting them?


yep. the same setup should be great 

me too! hatchets=awesome!

im gonna get them from rachel  if she still has them when im ready. hopefully she does!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im having a hard time finding information about other fish that live in the caqueta ( also known as japura) if anyone has info, please share!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> yep. the same setup should be great
> 
> me too! hatchets=awesome!
> 
> im gonna get them from rachel  if she still has them when im ready. hopefully she does!


Does she breed them?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no, she imports fish from all over. mainly microfish from south america. they were on her "available" list earlier today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> no, she imports fish from all over. mainly microfish from south america. they were on her "available" list earlier today.


Nice.:icon_cool


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep, i went to her house to get the original otos. you should see her fishroom! i think she has pics somewhere! you should find them, it was crazy! and she has the cutest weirdest bunny rabbits ever!

this is really depressing me, ive been searching and searching for info on the caqeuta, i know what the environment is, but i cant find info on specific species that live there


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

look through this list, find what you like, then check fishbase to see where they are native: 
http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountryAquariumList.php?country=170


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> look through this list, find what you like, then check fishbase to see where they are native:
> http://www.fishbase.org/Country/CountryAquariumList.php?country=170


your a life saver rachel! thanks so much!

when you click on the links, rachel, off the link you sent me, do they open up to other pages? whenever i click on them, i just get error messages, not sure its thats me, or its like that for everybody  if it comes to it i can just google the species


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hrm, it works for me. Did you try copying and pasting the link into a new window?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The link worked fine for me. Just by clicking it.

And I have seen pictures of her fish room. It is awesome.roud::biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hmm thats odd. the initial link works, so i can see the page. and it has a chart with different species and stuff about them. but then when i click on one of the fish names, i get a message saying an error occured during process request.

yeah, her fish room is insane!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it randomly decided to work!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> it randomly decided to work!


Love it when that happens.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

me too! 

on another note, im getting a paintball co2 setup! just like we talked about


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> me too!
> 
> on another note, im getting a paintball co2 setup! just like we talked about


Very nice.:icon_cool

BTW, your glosso is going to go out tomorrow. Not gonna make it to the PO before 5. But it is first on my list tomorrow morning.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice.:icon_cool
> 
> BTW, your glosso is going to go out tomorrow. Not gonna make it to the PO before 5. But it is first on my list tomorrow morning.


awesome


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so it randomly stopped working again! ahhhhhh


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)




----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so rachel, did you get anything else from the same person in columbia as the hatchets? or do you have any other columbian fish? because that should help me narrow it down if you have some


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


>


OOooooohhhh! i like!! :thumbsup:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

orchidman said:


> OOooooohhhh! i like!! :thumbsup:


habrosus

I don't order a ton from colombia as the larger fish don't work with shrimp/microfish.


Larger meaning over 1", lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> habrosus
> 
> I don't order a ton from colombia as the larger fish don't work with shrimp/microfish.
> 
> ...


ahh i see... habrosus are cute! 

what about axelrodia reisi, ruby tetra? do you have any of them?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i just have my personal hoard, they are a wondeful fish though. I can get them, but don't have tank space right now for 600 of them


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i see, thats cool  youll have to post pics of your horde!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

did some digging and found this info....

the only two fish i could find info stating they live in Rio Caqueta ( also known as Rio Japura) are marbled hatchets and apisto. cacautuoides. so i could do that....

i found these, living in the amazon basin in columbia, although there could be more...

pterophyllum scalare, apistogramma cacautuoides, otocinclus affinis, pimelodus pictus, and carnegiella strigata.....

if i move over to brazil i can add rummynose tetras to the list above..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

anyone know if otocinclus affinis live in the caqueta or columbian amazon basin?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i do get my otos from colombia as well


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool  so add otocinclus affinis to the list above.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

if anyone can think of a colorful schooling fish from rio caqueta in columbia or the amazon basin in columbia or brazil, please share!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

how many marbled hatchets do you think would be good in a 29g?

my brother says he likes the apisto, so we will probably do a pair of apistos and a school of hatchets.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i would do 10-12.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! thanks! 

do you know if a pair of apistos would both a pictus cat or two?

i really like apisto agasizii too, so we might do that instead of cacatuoides


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do you have pictures of your wild columboan guppies? that might be cool instead of apistos. 

would apistos eat adult guppies? or just the babies?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

we are thinking of a few different stocking schemes

1. rio caqueta acurate- 10 marbled hatchets, 2 apisto cacatuoides

2. rio caqueta acurate- 10 marbled hatchets 6 or so wild columbian guppies, they will multiply though.

3. columbian amazon acurate- 10 marbled hatchets, 2 angelfish, 6 otos, and/or some pictus cats

thoughts?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

guppies won't multiply ifyou just get males!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> guppies won't multiply ifyou just get males!


im wanting them to multiply!  that way if i buy a few my tank will be filled in no time!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a PM, Bob.roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wiooop woop!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so we decided to ditch the biotope thing and just have some fun fish. we are planning on a pair of angels, 10 marbled hatchets, 6 or so otos, and an albino ancistrus


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the AGA results came out today! I was so psyched to see the results, but it literally took like 20 minutes to load the page! its faster now though. 

anyways. i didnt place... big surprise haha! but the judges seemed to like my scape! you can look here. i agree with their comments. had my photogrpahy been better and the picture not so dark, i think they would have liked it alot more!

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show349.html

here is what the judges said!

Your tank is SO dark that it is difficult to fully assess. But it has a pleasant, mysterious feel all the same. And the animals and decorative materials are appropriate for the biotope. -Karen Randall

A nice dark natural biotop. -Oliver Knott

i dont know what mine ranked in biotopes, i cant figure out how to see what places people ranked other than first second and third. help!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i dont know what mine ranked in biotopes, i cant figure out how to see what places people ranked other than first second and third. help!


Pretty sure those are the only three places rewarded besides honorable mentions and stuff. 

The site is SLOWWWWWWWWWWW and there is some talk going on on aquascapingworld that some of the tanks are in the wrong categories which is shady... 2 of which are winners of their (wrong) category. 

Truth be told I am pretty disappointed in the winning selections this year. I think some of them are so uncreative, cliche, every-other-person does it it's really lame and some are just more or less recreations or re-entries of previous tanks that did well look at the past years. 

Check out this thread: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/announcements/5759-aga-2011-result.html

Look at the winners of each category, you can tell that they clearly favored a style. That's how it feels too me, there is only a few scapes in there that are completely different then the others, most have the same general feel. Especially in the 320L or larger. There is alot more similarities across the top tanks (excluding a few) then differences. 

Next year I am going to do an Iwagima, with some moss at the tips of rocks and probably do better then entering a heavily planted tank. 

The ones who were really out there and made something awe inspiring got shot down and I'm not talking about tanks that are messy or sloppy, I'm talking about super clean beautiful tanks. 

This tank was one of my favorite tanks and it's just soo capturing in my opinion. http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show114.html

P.s. if it makes you feel better, I like your biotope better than any of the three cichlid biotopes. Oooooh rocks, how hard. I see better Cichlid biotopes on Cichlid forums than were entered into there. 

My vent is over.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Pretty sure those are the only three places rewarded besides honorable mentions and stuff.
> 
> The site is SLOWWWWWWWWWWW and there is some talk going on on aquascapingworld that some of the tanks are in the wrong categories which is shady... 2 of which are winners of their (wrong) category.
> 
> ...


ohh maybe it is IAPLC im thinking of giving rankings 

really? there are mix ups? how odd!

i feel the same way i am pretty dissapointed with the winners too. they all looked very similar. it really bugs me sometime. 

i really like this tank, while its kind of not creative with the scaping, the carpet looks awesome! looks so lush and yummy, soft and pillowy! and its RICCIA! how hard would that be to maintain! i love the tnak for the overall feel of the riccia.

the one you linked, i honestly think that shouldve gotten best of show! it was my absolute favorite as well! i really love it!!! i downloaded the torrent, and thumbed through all the pics, then went on the website to see which three won. the website was so slow i had to get the torrent! i honestly think this person got ROBBED! not even an honorable mention!

i just looked at the biotope section of 2010. 2 of 3 of the winners were cichlid rock tanks!!! and this year ALL top 3 were rocks and cichlids. every year its a cichlid tank! makes me mad sometimes. it wasnt even like the winner made me OOh and AHH!

anyways. thanks for letting me rant. i dont know if i would choose myself as the winner, but im tired of cichlid tanks winning


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

congrats on getting the comments from oliver knott, im a bit of a fan of his


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

plecostomouse said:


> congrats on getting the comments from oliver knott, im a bit of a fan of his


thanks! im proud to have my scape critiqued by such people!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice job on your tank entry, I don't follow these contest so I can't say much about the winners, styles, or repeating influence from previous years, but the tank I like the most was very simple but has feel of a vast landscape done in miniature, it was #1 in the 320 liter or larger and was rocks and only a single plant type from what I can tell. If the truth be told I would be the laughing stock of the show so most all of them looked very nice.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

150EH said:


> Nice job on your tank entry, I don't follow these contest so I can't say much about the winners, styles, or repeating influence from previous years, but the tank I like the most was very simple but has feel of a vast landscape done in miniature, it was #1 in the 320 liter or larger and was rocks and only a single plant type from what I can tell. If the truth be told I would be the laughing stock of the show so most all of them looked very nice.


thanks!

i think the one you are talking about is one that i linked in my post a few up. its all riccia, if im thinking of the right one


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you imagine all the pieces to clean out after that last trim!!! That Riccia makes a gorgeous miniature landscape though... Not a bad pick for 1st... As for your biotope, it was definitely on par with the rest in the group, well done!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> Could you imagine all the pieces to clean out after that last trim!!! That Riccia makes a gorgeous miniature landscape though... Not a bad pick for 1st... As for your biotope, it was definitely on par with the rest in the group, well done!


i know! it would be crazy! but the effect wouldnt be possible without the riccia. it just looks soo soft! 

thankyou! i was worried about being way under par with my aquascape, but i was delighted to find that i was on the same level as the rest 

sadly this tank wont be a biotope anymore, but thats okay. we are going to enjoy it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

going to check the params. if they are still okay, then i should get fish sunday!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

tested the parameters. everything looks good. pH is 7.6 and ammonia,nitrite, and nitrate are all at 0 

so when i was testing, i looked into the tank. and what do i see? AN OTO!!!!!!!! somehow one of them survived! im so happy for this little guy  I dont know how he survived but the little guy is healthy as ever!

hopefully sunday i will go to rachel's sunday on the way home from a relatives house in maryland. and i will get fish. what im hoping to get is....

pair (2) marbled angels
10 marbled hatchet fish
8 or so otos
1 or 2 albino ancistrus

and 1 nerite for my 10g


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Watch put for the ammonia spike, the BB Would have gone dormant if not died due to lack of food, adding a bunch of fish at once will cause a spike before the BB catch up again, be prepared for pwc's


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay, ill be prepared for that! i didnt know bacteria could go dormant!


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

the BB colony grows an shrinks as necessary to handle the bioload... since the ammonia dropped to all but zero with only the one oto, most of the bacteria is not needed and would go dormant and eventually die if the bioload does not increase again... I learned that with fishless cycling, until I finally got fish, I had to "feed" the BB every day with liquid ammonia after the colony was established... if they are dormant, I believe the spike will be almost zero, if the colony died off, you may have a mini cycle... I actually wonder about this because of the 0,0,0 no nitrates means no bacteria waste and w/o plants to absorb the nitrates, even the small amount should be showing from the oto... I would hate for you to have more issues...


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Truth be told I am pretty disappointed in the winning selections this year. I think some of them are so uncreative, cliche, every-other-person does it it's really lame and some are just more or less recreations or re-entries of previous tanks that did well look at the past years.


This gets me.. third place wins using a background you buy on the market. What happened to originality? Please choose a winner that is not buying pre-made backgrounds and such but choose someone who designed it from the ground up. If this person made their own background from scratch then wonderful, but not something I can buy on eBay ffs. 

Link

/end my rant

Very nice tank though.. been following it since you started it. I understand their concern with it being too dark. I was going to suggest a little more light but was way too late to jump in.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> the BB colony grows an shrinks as necessary to handle the bioload... since the ammonia dropped to all but zero with only the one oto, most of the bacteria is not needed and would go dormant and eventually die if the bioload does not increase again... I learned that with fishless cycling, until I finally got fish, I had to "feed" the BB every day with liquid ammonia after the colony was established... if they are dormant, I believe the spike will be almost zero, if the colony died off, you may have a mini cycle... I actually wonder about this because of the 0,0,0 no nitrates means no bacteria waste and w/o plants to absorb the nitrates, even the small amount should be showing from the oto... I would hate for you to have more issues...


okay. ill keep an eye on it. should i put some media from an established tank into the filters on this?





demonr6 said:


> This gets me.. third place wins using a background you buy on the market. What happened to originality? Please choose a winner that is not buying pre-made backgrounds and such but choose someone who designed it from the ground up. If this person made their own background from scratch then wonderful, but not something I can buy on eBay ffs.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


i agree with you! it just seems like the same types are always picked for winners at least in the biotope section.

yeah, there really wasnt much i could do. its okay though, thats really the only negative thing i got, and thats something i can change easily 

but yeah, we ditched the biotope idea, so we just will have a nice scape with fun fish


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving Bob


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks rich!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Post pics!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

limeslide said:


> Post pics!


Up until today there hasnt been anything to take pics of. didnt even have fish in it!

I was actually about to update though! today i stopped by rachel's house and saw her rearranged fish room (COOL!) along with her manzanita flower bed (COOLER!) and then her new breeding projects (COOLEST!)

oh yeah, i got some fish too! i got a pair of marbled angels she had, they are paired already. i also got 11 marbled hatchets (AWESOME FISH!), 5 _Otocinclus affinis_, and 2 albino bristlenose plecos. must say, they are really cool!

i also got some fish for my 10g so check that journal to see what i got!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

About time you update this thing! Now get to work and take some pics. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> About time you update this thing! Now get to work and take some pics. :hihi:


ill get pics tomorrow hopefully, before school starts again. i want to let them color up fully though. after getting all the fish in, i realized i dont have any colorful fish! i might get some cardinal tetras or something bright in here in the future.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i thoguth i sent more otos than that! Hmm, perhaps I am senile!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> i thoguth i sent more otos than that! Hmm, perhaps I am senile!


I ended up putting a few in the 10g. Dont worry you sent more than 5  thanks again!!

The otos are affinis right? They look larger than the last ones and with a darker stripe.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i honestly don't know. That is what I ordered, but vittatae and affinis are interchangeable in the import world.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting. It doesn't really matter to me. I'm simply curious. But good to know


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its not easy to setup good lighting to get photos of this tank. and last night i just didnt feel like setting it up. so these pictures arent very good. but i hope they will do for now...

one of the angels has been acting weird. its been swimming with a slight sideways tilt and acting pretty subdued. everything else seems healthy and okay. it might be stress, and its improved since I got it, but i would think it would be fine by now. i have full confidence that it was 110% healthy when i got it, because everything rachel has is top notch. so im not sure what wrong with this one....

rough and dirty FTS


DSC_0181.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0183.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0184.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0187.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

top-down view


DSC_0188.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

side glass view


DSC_0189.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0189.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

another top-down shot


DSC_0192.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0196.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

happy couple!


DSC_0198.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

angel number 1


DSC_0199.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr



DSC_0200.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr

angel number 2


DSC_0201.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0202.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0204.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0207.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just went upstairs to look at the tank and check on the fish. 

and the dark angel is dead :'( :'( :'( i dont know why! i have absolutely no idea, but i feel like i did something wrong and i dont want to kill anything else! any ideas what was wrong?  everything else is fine except for a hatchet that got stuck to the filter. i honestly dont know what happened :'( (((((


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

DSC_0201.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


RIP :'(


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your angel Bob. What have you done differently in the past 24hrs?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Sorry to hear about your angel Bob. What have you done differently in the past 24hrs?


thanks, nothing different except for feed. and the only reason that was different is because i didnt have any fish before this... so idk what it is! i noticed this one was a little sideways in the bag when i got home. but i assumed it was stress, and that what rachel thought after i texted her as well. but now its dead...


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you check water parameters since the death?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> Did you check water parameters since the death?


i havent. ill go check now actually. why would one fish die and the rest be fine though?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

possibly stress... a weaker fish will die off quicker... Check for ammonia/nitrite spikes, cant hurt to do a PWC as well...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ozydego said:


> possibly stress... a weaker fish will die off quicker... Check for ammonia/nitrite spikes, cant hurt to do a PWC as well...


checked the params.. everything is at 0. so its not that..


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nitrate shouldnt be at 0. Are you sure your tank is cycled?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes, im positive its cycled. im not sure why the nitrate is at 0. but its definitely cycled.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

awww  I am shocked. What a shame. Pretty sure that was the male. I had them since dime-sized


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> awww  I am shocked. What a shame. Pretty sure that was the male. I had them since dime-sized


Me too! It is a shame  I feel bad that somehow I killed him. Sorry 

He was the male? Okay. At least I know which is which. But for some reason I guessed he was the male.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I really don't remember, to be honest (sorry). I will look back through old pics to see if I have any with their tubes showing to knwo for sure.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> I really don't remember, to be honest (sorry). I will look back through old pics to see if I have any with their tubes showing to knwo for sure.



thats alright, dont worry about it. i will probably not try to get another one at this point. maybe a school of cardinal tetras to add color though.

things have been stable thus far, so thats good. no more casualties


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

Bob, you have inspired me. I am doing a Rio ***** as well... though no aquascape aspirations  Thanks for posting all of the beautiful pics!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome! Be sure to picky pictures of it? Have any more details on your setup yet?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

That angel was super dark so maybe D/D, which makes them a little weaker than a fish with one or no dark genes.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> That angel was super dark so maybe D/D, which makes them a little weaker than a fish with one or no dark genes.


interesting!


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Awesome! Be sure to picky pictures of it? Have any more details on your setup yet?


I don't yet... it is not planted yet... I tried but it is a 38 column and the light was not strong enough to reach the baby plants from the LFS. I have an RAOK shipment coming in the mail this week and will start with that. So the tank setup at the moment is:

38 gal column
marineland Penguin 350 biowheel 
marineland heater and an airstone

flourite, argonite 
large driftwood looks like a root
large fake fern soon to be replaced by:
amazon swords
giant hairgrass clumps
brazilian elodea

Will get some frogsbit and maybe some vals if they fit the biotope.

Inhabitants at the moment are 8 blackskirt tetras and a 3 year old brown pleco (who may not fit the biotope, i can't really find out want specific species he is... but he is old and has lived here a while so if he doesn't fit, I will let it slide and when he is gone get something that does)
Joining them down the way will be 8 rumynose tetras and 3 apistogrammas (2 female one male)

I have large oak trees in my front yard and all around my neighborhood so I am gathering leaves now to get set up for introducing the tannins. I want to wait to get it going until it is planted in case I accidentially make it too dark  I will post pics in a thread and link it here for your viewing pleasure when I get it up! 

Thanks again! And I thought you were cheated in the AGA competition. I did like the lighting from the back in the other blackwater and may steal it as I don't have a black background yet. We will see :tongue:

What do you think?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds really cool! yep, get those oak leaves  let them dry before you add them. they will float for a day maybe then sink.

thanks about the competition!  i had a backdrop i used for the picture, what do you mean by lighting the back?


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

orchidman said:


> sounds really cool! yep, get those oak leaves  let them dry before you add them. they will float for a day maybe then sink.
> 
> thanks about the competition!  i had a backdrop i used for the picture, what do you mean by lighting the back?


This lighting:









It really showcases the tannins in the water. It said he used black cotton fabric for the background too. I think that is a good idea, may try it in mine. I am thinking putting some wire mesh in and attaching the fabric (cleaned several times and dechlorinted of course :biggrin so it looks more natural. Maybe gray would work too. Maybe make it look kinda crunched up and rocky to hide the heater and filter. Humm... 

I also have magnolia leaves which I hear are good. That is what seems to be in the natural habitat... Humm... Ideas are flowing today! :icon_idea They seem to be the best at night when I should be studying but browse PT instead:icon_twis


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I cant see the picture. 

Sounds cool though!

I have a magnolia tree. Never thought about those leaves


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

orchidman said:


> I cant see the picture.
> 
> Sounds cool though!
> 
> I have a magnolia tree. Never thought about those leaves


Dang it! It worked last night! Here is the link: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show398.html

I hope that works! I just planted the tank today (thanks RAOK Club founder RobertH!) and will start a thread as soon as it gets settled  Snowing here now! It is nice to have a little amazon vacation in my spare room


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting photos can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

This is my personal favorite tank I've seen all across the internet! roud:

And I youtube and google blackwater aquariums daily!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kratos said:


> This is my personal favorite tank I've seen all across the internet! roud:
> 
> And I youtube and google blackwater aquariums daily!


thankyou very very much! this really means alot to me


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

This aquarium seriously is my favorite and it has inspired me to finally take that blackwater leap with one of my column aquariums! 

I got Indian Almond Leaves, changed from gravel to pool filter sand, removed my plants (but left some floating ones for now), got manzanita & malaysian driftwood (one more tall branchy piece on the way), and the stock is 2 angelfish, 8 rummies, 1 BN, 5 common hatchets & rams are coming. 
I guess not exactly an authentic biotope from any of region, due to the almond leaves of course, but still I'm in the process of converting it to blackwater. 

If the leaves don't do the trick shall I use more Blackwater Extract or peat filtration? I thought bout peat but would rather not. I am not using carbon though cause I know that can remove tannins.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

well thankyou very much!

awesome! cant wait to see it! definitely you have to post pictures! youll love the hatchets, as long as they have a lid!!

im sure the leaves will do the trick! i feel ya on the leves,m i used oak leaves instead of IAL. but either one will give you nice dark water, especially with the addition of the DW!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thought id upadate... everything is going good, nothing to report really.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thought id upadate... everything is going good, nothing to report really.


don't you mean well? 'everything is going well'


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry! its a saturday roud:


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

tank shots man. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

There are no plants so there really isn't anything to take pics of that's different than the last pics. I'll see if I can get some though.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i like your set up im in the process of setting up a 30g peninusla bw biotope but im going with a few plants such as swords combomba and a few others fish will include angels not sure how many right the moment some kind of tetras 2 bnp a few corydoras and probably a farrowella maybe even a few hachets ive got a couple of my plants so far still looking for a few and doing research as to what other plants still looking for the right piece of drift wood might enter aga contest this year if i can get it to look like im wanting it to otherwise next year for sure


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> There are no plants so there really isn't anything to take pics of that's different than the last pics. I'll see if I can get some though.


You should still get pics.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Aha sorry I've been slacking. Lol!

I was up till 3am last night doin homework and today I gave a speech, but I didn't write it, I just winged the whole thing. Lol!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Aha sorry I've been slacking. Lol!
> 
> I was up till 3am last night doin homework and today I gave a speech, but I didn't write it, I just winged the whole thing. Lol!


Winging it is the way I usually do it  It's a lot less stressful IMO


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it actually went very well, haha! i did awesome


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

awesome! congrats! What was the speech on? Amazon biotopes?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hhaa no, but after researching for this tank I probably could give one on that! It was on a book, The Help. We were supposed to read the book, then write a book review and then give it in speech form. I wrote the book review and just remembered the important stuff. I did t even read the whole book though. Lol I watched the movie and it was almost identical to what I read in the book. So I just went with it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been a long time since I updated this!

Nothing much has really change though. Aside from some of the hatchets randomly disappearing  

I really loved this scale at first, but guess it wasn't dynamic enough to keep me interested, because now it just la is luster. Kind of boring  


Sooo I was thinking of maybe getting some cool super low light plants and fixing it up. The light on it is an old t12 and it's not very bright at all. So I was thinking maybe just taking a few of the sticks out or moving them a bit. Then planting a bunch of Val's and seeing what would happen. 

ORRRR

convince my brother to shell of some cash and then go to Rachel's and get some super cool manzanita. And then either scale it like a hardscape only Blackwater tank like it was, because with fancy wood it will be awesome.

ORRRR

Get said brother to shell out said money to get said manzanita, then plant it with some healthy vals in the back. 

OORRRRR

Get said brother to buy said manzanita. Then do something cool with java fern. Nothing else, except for maybe a few anubias. 

Thoughts??

There are STILL tannins in this tank! I'm not sure why!! Like I'm fine with it, I just don't understand why they are still there!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

First things first  Get some moula! When does your new job start? is that not until the summer?

Some manzita would look great but I think that's going to get expensive pretty quick. Were you planning on mixing Manzita with your current hardscape? (PS. I didn't know Rachael had Manzita...I want some now!)

I do think Jungle Val as a background and some other low light greens would look great but there's a point where you're going to be trying to do too much with an aquascape. Do you want a fully hardscape tank or do you want it to be planted? I think answering that question will help you decide if you want to spend your brother's money on plants or manzita.

Then again you could just rescape to hold you over until when your job starts up then there's no debt.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

First off, it's my brothers tank technically. So if he paid for it, I wouldn't owe him anything. 

Yeah Rachel got some from Tom I think. A big load of it, it was beautiful. 

If I used manzanita it would replace what's in there now. 

That's what I need help with. Deciding what to do. 

My job will probably start the second week in april. Most of the money I make will go to fix my ($900) and then after that, who knows, maybe upgrade my 10g to a rimless tank with lily pipes, inline co2, inline heater, aqua soil, and maybe a new light. But that won't be for a while!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love the tank! We need updates ( I need updates ) of the tank it has been forever since there have been new pics. Also the disappearing hatchets is most likely them jumping as they are some of the worst escape artists so you have to have a nice tight lid with no holes. Hope you post some new pics!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

not much to say really. i added a german blue ram. she loves it. there are only 2 hatchets left, seems like they have been jumping. the otos all mysteriously dissapeared as well.

i decided to actually start taking care of the tank again. so i clean the whole thing up. rescaped a bit (i like the original scape bettera, but needed a change) and thats about it. nothing to look at really


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Any updates Bob?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nothing to say really. same as the previous update.
i did get some manzanita for a different project that i didnt end up using. so ill soak it and throw it in i guess. see what i can do


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

What's the current stock list? I'm contemplating upgrading my 10g to a 29g (and getting rid of my nano tanks), this wouldn't happen for a couple of months.

If I did this I'd love to get angels and do an Amazon biotope. How is the remaining angel doing?

Do you think a pair of angels can do well in a 29g community?

Idk if you follow my 10g thread but I wrote a nice essay on it about my thoughts. Typing thoughts is a very stress relieving process.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

The current Stocklist is 1 angel, 1 German blue ram, and 2 hatchets. I haven't had money to restock it fully yet. 

The angel is doing great. Idk what you think of as a community. I'd feel comfortable with a pair of angels and a school of Tetras. Along with otos.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> The current Stocklist is 1 angel, 1 German blue ram, and 2 hatchets. I haven't had money to restock it fully yet.
> 
> The angel is doing great. Idk what you think of as a community. I'd feel comfortable with a pair of angels and a school of Tetras. Along with otos.


That's pretty much what I was thinking. Perhaps a small school of cory cats as well but that's all debatable.

I'm glad the angel is doing well. If I end up doing this I'll definitely be talking to Rachael to see what she has in stock and if she can get anything like what you had again.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking. Perhaps a small school of cory cats as well but that's all debatable.
> 
> I'm glad the angel is doing well. If I end up doing this I'll definitely be talking to Rachael to see what she has in stock and if she can get anything like what you had again.


a school of cories may be pushing it, but im way underfiltered so it is different. 

yeah i got the angels from Rachel but they were here personal fish, not something she brought in, so im not sure if she will have more. definitely get your smaller fish from her though! i really wanted to get wild type angels, not marbled, but these are nice


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> a school of cories may be pushing it, but im way underfiltered so it is different.
> 
> yeah i got the angels from Rachel but they were here personal fish, not something she brought in, so im not sure if she will have more. definitely get your smaller fish from her though! i really wanted to get wild type angels, not marbled, but these are nice



I generally over filter my tanks...at least for my cichlids.

I remember you saying before that it was not an actual 'import' that Rachael does. It's all in the thought process right now though.

She has awesome stock for smaller fish. If I do end up taking this the next step then I'll definitely be looking her up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like to too, but there is not room around the tank for a canister filter, so i had to just go with HOBs. the water movement sucks and all kinds of fish crap and debris end u in the one corner. its very annoying!

you should come and visit the two of us and get some fish!!!

you all should checkout my new jounral! its my best scape yet!  fish are getting added tomorrow

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188790


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i like to too, but there is not room around the tank for a canister filter, so i had to just go with HOBs. the water movement sucks and all kinds of fish crap and debris end u in the one corner. its very annoying!
> 
> you should come and visit the two of us and get some fish!!!
> 
> ...


I'll definitely check out your tank. I'd love to come visit but it's quite a trip from where I'm at now. Perhaps once I'm home or on my way home one of these times. Have you ever gone to one of the CCA meetings?

I just ordered an Fluval 306 for my 55g African Cichlid tank. I'm really excited for it. I've never had a canister before.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> I'll definitely check out your tank. I'd love to come visit but it's quite a trip from where I'm at now. Perhaps once I'm home or on my way home one of these times. Have you ever gone to one of the CCA meetings?
> 
> I just ordered an Fluval 306 for my 55g African Cichlid tank. I'm really excited for it. I've never had a canister before.


 that would be cool!

awesome!!! haha whats cca? lol thats the cyber school i go to, commonwealth connections academy. lol


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

orchidman said:


> that would be cool!
> 
> awesome!!! haha whats cca? lol thats the cyber school i go to, commonwealth connections academy. lol


CCA= Capital Cichlids Association. It's the club based out of Maryland that Rachel is one of the head people for. It's a good group of good people.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so im downsizing this tank to a 20 long. it actually wont be similar at all, haha! the only thing that will be the same are the filters and the fish (well only some, ill need to re home the angel) 

im going to do a java fern jungle type scape with manzanita. im also going to use aquasoil for the plants. it will be low light still. 

here is the hardscape idea


DSC_0007.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr

however, i did the hardscape (it was so hard to work with this wood!) in an old 20 long thats scratched and chipped. so ill have to transfer it over to a new tank soon. but im waiting for the petco 1$ per gallon sale. 

im considering just taking the larger group of wood ( as seen below) and moving it closer to the center, and taking the smaller group of wood out. 


DSC_0004.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


the plants will be needle leaf java fern, blyxa japonica, crypts, anubias, fissidens, taiwan or similar moss, and maybe some hydrocotyl sibthorpioides.

the front will be cosmetic sand and the planted areas will be aquasoil


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Hows this coming along?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Hows this coming along?



Um, well it still looks exactly the same as the pics! haha! I am slowly getting things for it, but other things (Christmas presents, clothes, food, GAS) have taken the money. Lol! I did get a light though, I got a Coralife Aqualight 2 bulb 30" fixture. I am thinking I'll want to go with a canister filter, instead of using the AquaClear30 I have now...what do you guys think? I think the Petco $1/gallon sale is going on now, so ill grab a 20 long that isn't broken. I have a slight problem though. I have the 29g still setup (not looking hot at all, too embarrassed to show pics) and I want to keep the German Blue Ram that is in it, I don't really want to keep the angelfish or the single remaining hatchetfish. But for the new scape I want to use Aquasoil, so i will have to wait a while before I can add fish..so IDK what to do. Because I want to keep the seeded filter media, but I don't necessarily want/have time to keep both tanks for that amount of time. And I also kind of want to keep the GBR, but i would be okay if I just got rid of it and bought new GBRs once the tank is setup..So I'm not quite sure what I'll do, haha!


----------

